# The 2019 Annual Lunacy Challenge



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2018)

Welcome to the inaugural '_Annual Lunacy Challenge_'. The new challenge is not intended to replace any of the 3 current monthly challenges. They are fine tests of cycling consistency throughout the whole year and I encourage you to attempt any (or all!) of them if you feel able to. This is something different, which you might find interesting. Please read on...
*
This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying rides.

PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE BUT QUALIFYING RIDES IN THIS THREAD *

1. *Choose a target distance*, for example 100 miles, but it can be *any imperial or metric distance which will be challenging for you to complete thirteen times in a calendar year*.

2. The distance is a *daily* distance, not a '_ride_' distance, where a day is defined as _'from getting up to going to bed' _(which covers night rides which go beyond midnight)_._ This means that you can add up two or more rides in one day to count towards your target distance and therefore allows, for example, two commuting rides to be added to reach a target. The idea of this is to make achieving longer distances a more realistic proposition for many people who struggle to find enough spare time for individual long rides.

3. *Each time you complete a day's riding which meets or exceeds your target distance, post in the challenge thread*, stating your target and how many times you've met it at the top and then listing each ride which meets your target below. The post should ideally include details of the rides completed including how far, a list of points on each route, perhaps the elevation gain, and a link to the route(s) if you recorded it/them. The idea of these details is to maintain everyone's interest in where people are riding, as well as their progress towards their goal.

4. *Chat about rides, etc. goes in the associated chatzone thread, located HERE*. Please don't post anything other than lists of your rides in the challenge thread.

5. Even once you have completed thirteen qualifying rides, you can keep posting new ones where your 'top 13' has changed. *Just post your thirteen longest.* At the end of the year, *your thirteenth longest ride is your actual achievement for the year. *NB If you keep cranking out rides exactly hitting your target, you would struggle to exceed it later in the year. For example if your first 10 rides were exactly 100 miles, you would have to do another 13 rides of 101 miles to increase your lunacy challenge achievement to 101 miles! If you like the idea of trying to beat your target, it is always worth adding at least a few miles/kms to as many of your long rides as possible throughout the year. In that respect, every duplicated ride distance is 'wasted', although each will qualify for the basic challenge that you set yourself.

6. Since the only rules are to state a target distance and complete it thirteen times, *anyone can join at any point during the year* where there are sufficient days left to complete. It also means that an unavoidable break for illness, injury, childbirth, pressure of work, mojo-loss, freak weather conditions, [insert applicable excuse/reason here] would not bring your challenge to an abrupt finish, unless that happened to be so late in the year that you would not have time to complete the challenge once you started riding again.

7. The following year, everyone who met their stated target can display the crescent moon '_Lunacy Challenge_' icon in their signature. Something like this:








Annual Lunacy 2019 (161 kms), 2020 (168 kms)

8. There are many ways of ‘gaming’ this challenge if all you want is a shiny, crescent moon in your signature. (Picking an easy target is the most obvious of those. Seeing how you’ve done in October and entering the challenge then by posting all your best rides is another.) *The spirit of the Lunacy Challenge, however, is to stretch yourself beyond whichever every-month-of-the-year challenge you can manage*, so your target should really be a distance which you are genuinely unlikely to complete in some or all of the winter months. This should be treated as an opportunity to choose a genuinely challenging target, avoid the hazards of winter, and enjoy a bit of support with it along the way.

Those are the guidelines. Stick as closely as you can to them, but this is supposed to be fun so tweak them to suit yourself. For example - If you only want to count single rides at the qualifying distance rather than daily totals, that is fine.

See you in the Chatzone!


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jan 2019)

Target distance: 100km
Qualifying rides (1)
1. 01Jan: 102.45km 3753ft
Stock, Mountnessing, Kelvedon Hatch, Passingford Bridge, Theydon Bois, Buckhurst Hill, Loughton, Abridge, Pilgrims Hatch, Hutton, Preaching Cross, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261


----------



## Llankey43 (13 Feb 2019)

Can I add a ride from last year?


----------



## bluenotebob (13 Feb 2019)

Target distance 70km

Qualifying rides (1)

*February 13th 2019 : 82.41km*, Mauron to Malestroit (on the V3 Voie Verte), returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2019)

Llankey43 said:


> Can I add a ride from last year?


We won't send the police out if you do, but it won't count! 

We are working it out per calendar year. You have total flexibility _within _a year, but you can't stretch it out to include last/next year.


----------



## Llankey43 (14 Feb 2019)

Ok no worries ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2019)

Llankey43 said:


> Ok no worries ColinJ


Just think of it as a rehearsal for the the qualifying rides that you will be doing this year!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2019)

Target Distance 200km.

(1) Feb 17th 201.9km Leicester to Verney Junction and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/2155677223


----------



## aferris2 (17 Feb 2019)

Target distance: 100km
Qualifying rides (2)
1. 01Jan: 102.45km 3753ft
Stock, Mountnessing, Kelvedon Hatch, Passingford Bridge, Theydon Bois, Buckhurst Hill, Loughton, Abridge, Pilgrims Hatch, Hutton, Preaching Cross, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261
2. 17Feb: 109.48km 2369ft
Stock, Ingatestone, Norton Heath, *A*bbess Roding, Felsted, *B*annister Green, *C*ock Green, Little Waltham, Chelmsford, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2019)

Target Distance 200km.

Qualifying Rides (2) 
(1) Feb 17th 201.9km Leicester to Verney Junction and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/2155677223
(2) Mar 2nd 200.6km Leicester to Hatton Locks and back https://www.strava.com/activities/2186226562


----------



## bluenotebob (8 Mar 2019)

Target distance 70km

Qualifying rides (2)

*February 13th 2019 : 82.41km*, Mauron to Malestroit (on the V3 Voie Verte), returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte.

*March 8th 2019 : 74.21km, *Home – Mauron – (on the V3(S)) – le Pont des Deux Rivières – (on the Nantes-to-Brest canal) – Josselin – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home 74.21 km
*


*


----------



## Fiona R (10 Mar 2019)

Target distance 200km (Edited in Feb was 163km aka 100 miles)
Qualifying rides (5)
1: *Sat 12th Jan 2019 *GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax *210km 2250m* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley
2: *Sat 9th Feb *DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild *201km 1492m*
Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home
3: *Sat 23rd Feb *Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax *208km 2643m* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol
4: *Sat 9th Mar *GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax *205km 3134m*
Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch


----------



## steverob (23 Mar 2019)

*Target distance: *65 miles (which I'm already regretting choosing!)
*Today's ride:* 65.61 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/2234541454 - First ever ascent of Kop Hill, one of the toughest climbs in the Chilterns. Paced/pulled up it by @Sbudge, which certainly helped!
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
*1. 65.61 miles - 23rd March* - Kop Hill with Simon


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2019)

Target distance: 161 kms.

(1) *March 23rd - 165 kms*. Garforth, Spofforth, Cowthorpe, Trumfleet, Norton, Fairburn, Garforth - [details].


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Mar 2019)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *1*

1. March 29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Mar 2019)

Target Distance 200km.

Qualifying Rides (3) 
(1) Feb 17th 201.9km Leicester to Verney Junction and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/2155677223
(2) Mar 2nd 200.6km Leicester to Hatton Locks and back https://www.strava.com/activities/2186226562
(3) Mar 30th 203km Leicester, Northampton, Wellingborough, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2252255088


----------



## StuartG (31 Mar 2019)

Target Distance: 100 miles

Qualifying Rides: 1
30th March 102.95 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Wrotham-East Malling-Marden-East Peckham-Hildenborough-Godstone-Sydenham


----------



## bluenotebob (31 Mar 2019)

Target distance 70km

Qualifying rides (3)

*February 13th 2019 : 82.41km*, Mauron to Malestroit (on the V3 Voie Verte), returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte.

*March 8th 2019 : 74.21km, *Home – Mauron – (on the V3(S)) – le Pont des Deux Rivières – (on the Nantes-to-Brest canal) – Josselin – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home

*March 30th 2019 : 81.52km,* Home – Pont Ruelland – Trémorel – St Méen-le-Grand – Muel – St Malon-sur-Mel – Paimpont – Mauron – le Bois-de-la-Roche – Home


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Apr 2019)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *2*

1. March 29th - 152km / 2,860m. (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
2. April 6th - 156km / 3,370m. (Newby Head, Redmire, Grinton Moor, Marske, Newsham, The Stang, Fleak Moss)


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Apr 2019)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *3*

1. March 29th - 152km / 2,860m. (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
2. April 6th - 156km / 3,370m. (Newby Head, Redmire, Grinton Moor, Marske, Newsham, The Stang, Fleak Moss)
3. April 10th - 155km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Apr 2019)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *4*

2. April 6th - 156km / 3,370m. (Newby Head, Redmire, Grinton Moor, Marske, Newsham, The Stang, Fleak Moss)
3. April 10th - 155km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
*4.* April 13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
1. March 29th - 152km / 2,860m. (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)


----------



## steverob (13 Apr 2019)

*Target distance: *65 miles (which I'm already regretting choosing!)
*Today's ride:* 67.56 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/2287014530 - A ride down to Dorchester on Thames and back, where I was either too hot when the sun was out, or too cold when it wasn't - seemingly had to stop every five miles to remove/add layers, which grew quite tiresome.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
*1. 67.56 miles - 13th April - To Dorchester on Thames and back*
2. 65.61 miles - 23rd March - Kop Hill with Simon


----------



## aferris2 (16 Apr 2019)

Target distance: 100km
Qualifying rides (3)
1. 01Jan: 102.45km 3753ft
Stock, Mountnessing, Kelvedon Hatch, Passingford Bridge, Theydon Bois, Buckhurst Hill, Loughton, Abridge, Pilgrims Hatch, Hutton, Preaching Cross, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261
2. 17Feb: 109.48km 2369ft
Stock, Ingatestone, Norton Heath, *A*bbess Roding, Felsted, *B*annister Green, *C*ock Green, Little Waltham, Chelmsford, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510
3. 16 Apr: 111.12 km 2444ft
Stock, East Hanningfield, Maldon, Tiptree, Layer Marney, Abberton reservoir, Messing, Kelvedon, Witham, Boreham, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Apr 2019)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *5*

2. April 6th - 156km / 3,370m. (Newby Head, Redmire, Grinton Moor, Marske, Newsham, The Stang, Fleak Moss)
3. April 10th - 155km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
4. April 13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
1. March 29th - 152km / 2,860m. (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*5.* April 17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)


----------



## Fiona R (19 Apr 2019)

Target distance 200km
Qualifying rides (5)
1: *Sat 12th Jan 2019 *GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax *210km 2250m* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley
2: *Sat 9th Feb *DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild *201km 1492m*
Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home
3: *Sat 23rd Feb *Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax *208km 2643m* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol
4: *Sat 9th Mar *GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax *205km 3134m*
Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch
5: *Weds 18th Apr *DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax *219km 2413m* Home-Long Ashton-Bristol-Halen-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Congresbury-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home


----------



## steverob (19 Apr 2019)

*Target distance: *65 miles (which I'm already regretting choosing!)
*Today's ride:* 74.76 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/2302304550 - Gorgeous weather for a long ride along one of my flatter routes out westward. Extended as far as Heyford and Kidlington for the first time.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
*1. 74.76 miles - 19th April - Flat spin out to Heyford and Kidlington*
2. 67.56 miles - 13th April - To Dorchester on Thames and back
3. 65.61 miles - 23rd March - Kop Hill with Simon


----------



## StuartG (21 Apr 2019)

Target Distance: 100 miles

Qualifying Rides: 2
2. 30th March 102.95 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Wrotham-East Malling-Marden-East Peckham-Hildenborough-Godstone-Sydenham
1. 21st April 108.57 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Plaxtol-Yalding-Smarden-Yalding-Hildenborough-Godstone-Whyteflete South


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Apr 2019)

Target Distance 200km.

Qualifying Rides (4) 
(1) Feb 17th 201.9km Leicester to Verney Junction and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/2155677223
(2) Mar 2nd 200.6km Leicester to Hatton Locks and back https://www.strava.com/activities/2186226562
(3) Mar 30th 203km Leicester, Northampton, Wellingborough, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2252255088
(4) Apr 22nd 203km Leicester to Blythe Bridge and Derby to Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667428 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667132


----------



## lazybloke (23 Apr 2019)

Using this challenge as an incentive to get out more, rather than just my regular short commute of circa 25km.
My target is a modest 50km, but free time is in short supply, hence the late date of my first qualifying ride.

Update: Now three rides, and an imperial half-century. Don't do many of them, although there's one next weekend on the Isle of Wight.....


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Apr 2019)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *6*

2. April 6th - 156km / 3,370m. (Newby Head, Redmire, Grinton Moor, Marske, Newsham, The Stang, Fleak Moss)
3. April 10th - 155km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
*6.* April 23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
4. April 13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
1. March 29th - 152km / 2,860m. (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
5. April 17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Apr 2019)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *7*

*7.* April 30th - 161km / 2,771m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Shap, Orton, Hawes, Ribblehead)
2. April 6th - 156km / 3,370m. (Newby Head, Redmire, Grinton Moor, Marske, Newsham, The Stang, Fleak Moss)
3. April 10th - 155km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
6. April 23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
4. April 13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
1. March 29th - 152km / 2,860m. (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
5. April 17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2019)

Target Distance 200km.

Qualifying Rides (5) 
(1) Feb 17th 201.9km Leicester to Verney Junction and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/2155677223
(2) Mar 2nd 200.6km Leicester to Hatton Locks and back https://www.strava.com/activities/2186226562
(3) Mar 30th 203km Leicester, Northampton, Wellingborough, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2252255088
(4) Apr 22nd 203km Leicester to Blythe Bridge and Derby to Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667428 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667132
(5) May 4th 202km Leicester to Oakham to Waltham to Leciester https://www.strava.com/activities/2341300727


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 May 2019)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *8*

7. April 30th - 161km / 2,771m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Shap, Orton, Hawes, Ribblehead)
2. April 6th - 156km / 3,370m. (Newby Head, Redmire, Grinton Moor, Marske, Newsham, The Stang, Fleak Moss)
3. April 10th - 155km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
6. April 23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
4. April 13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
1. March 29th - 152km / 2,860m. (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
5. April 17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
*8.* May 4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)


----------



## Bazzer (5 May 2019)

Target distance 80 kms.
At last I get a qualifying ride in, (although I have done longer rides during the year so far).
May 5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Worsley, Irlam, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cucheth, home 81.2kms


----------



## lazybloke (6 May 2019)

Now up to 4 rides. Better get planning, as I've got nothing else on the radar.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (6 May 2019)

Target 100 miles.

1: Solo Blackpool ride. Cold, but decent enough ride considering I have done bery little for the last 6 months. https://www.strava.com/activities/2092019062
2: Shortened audax ride. A ride with my pal Lee. Pleasant enough route, but a bit busy by audax standards. https://www.strava.com/activities/2238140475
3. Tour de Manc. A hard day in the saddle. https://www.strava.com/activities/2344519470


----------



## steverob (6 May 2019)

*Target distance: *65 miles (which I'm *definitely* regretting choosing!)
*Today's ride:* 70.06 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/2346696260 - Got my planned long ride done at the third attempt this weekend, but it was even longer than I was aiming for thanks to a closed road diversion north of Silverstone, meaning a re-route on the fly in an unfamiliar area.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 74.76 miles - 19th April - Flat spin out to Heyford and Kidlington
*2. 70.06 miles - 6th May - Silverstone and back plus lengthy detour*
3. 67.56 miles - 13th April - To Dorchester on Thames and back
4. 65.61 miles - 23rd March - Kop Hill with Simon


----------



## aferris2 (7 May 2019)

Target distance: 100km
Qualifying rides (4)
1. 01Jan: 102.45km 3753ft
Stock, Mountnessing, Kelvedon Hatch, Passingford Bridge, Theydon Bois, Buckhurst Hill, Loughton, Abridge, Pilgrims Hatch, Hutton, Preaching Cross, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261
2. 17Feb: 109.48km 2369ft
Stock, Ingatestone, Norton Heath, *A*bbess Roding, Felsted, *B*annister Green, *C*ock Green, Little Waltham, Chelmsford, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510
3. 16 Apr: 111.12 km 2444ft
Stock, East Hanningfield, Maldon, Tiptree, Layer Marney, Abberton reservoir, Messing, Kelvedon, Witham, Boreham, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483
4. 7 May: 106.35 km 1781ft
Stock, South Hanningfield, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Purleigh, East Hanningfield, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/


----------



## lane (7 May 2019)

*Target Distance 80km*

4th May Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km
5th May Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km
6th May Bourne to Derby 94km


----------



## bluenotebob (10 May 2019)

Target distance 70km

Qualifying rides (4)

February 13th 2019 : 82.41km, Mauron to Malestroit (on the V3 Voie Verte), returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte.

March 8th 2019 : 74.21km*, *Home – Mauron – (on the V3(S)) – le Pont des Deux Rivières – (on the Nantes-to-Brest canal) – Josselin – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home

March 30th 2019 : 81.52km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland – Trémorel – St Méen-le-Grand – Muel – St Malon-sur-Mel – Paimpont – Mauron – le Bois-de-la-Roche – Home

*May 9th 2019: 74.27km,* Home – Pont Ruelland– La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2019)

Chattering Lunatics, THAT WAY ->


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2019)

Target distance: 161 kms.

(1) *March 23rd - 165 kms*. Garforth, Spofforth, Cowthorpe, Trumfleet, Norton, Fairburn, Garforth - [details].
(2) *May 11th - 161 kms*. Todmorden, Whalley, Whitewell, Quernmore, Conder Green, Longridge, Whalley, Todmorden - [details]


----------



## Fiona R (13 May 2019)

Target distance 200km
Qualifying rides (6)
1: *Sat 12th Jan 2019 *GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax *210km 2250m* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley
2: *Sat 9th Feb *DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild *201km 1492m*
Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home
3: *Sat 23rd Feb *Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax *208km 2643m* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol
4: *Sat 9th Mar *GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax *205km 3134m*
Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch
5: *Weds 18th Apr *DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax *219km 2413m* Home-Long Ashton-Bristol-Halen-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Congresbury-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home
6: *Sat 11th May *South Glos 100 Audax + ECE *214km 1802m *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 May 2019)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *9*

7. April 30th - 161km / 2,771m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Shap, Orton, Hawes, Ribblehead)
*9*. May 15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale,, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
2. April 6th - 156km / 3,370m. (Newby Head, Redmire, Grinton Moor, Marske, Newsham, The Stang, Fleak Moss)
3. April 10th - 155km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
6. April 23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
4. April 13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
1. March 29th - 152km / 2,860m. (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
5. April 17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
8. May 4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)


----------



## bluenotebob (17 May 2019)

Target distance 70km

Qualifying rides (5)

February 13th 2019 : 82.41km, Mauron to Malestroit (on the V3 Voie Verte), returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte.

March 8th 2019 : 74.21km*, *Home – Mauron – (on the V3(S)) – le Pont des Deux Rivières – (on the Nantes-to-Brest canal) – Josselin – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home

March 30th 2019 : 81.52km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland – Trémorel – St Méen-le-Grand – Muel – St Malon-sur-Mel – Paimpont – Mauron – le Bois-de-la-Roche – Home

May 9th 2019: 74.27km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland– La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home

*May 17th 2019: 82.08km,* Home – la Murtay – Chateau Trô – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – le Val – Josselin – Montertelot – le Roc St. André – Mauron – Home


----------



## Aravis (18 May 2019)

Target distance: *200km*
Qualifying rides: *5
*
Jan 6th: Feeling the effects of my flu jab?* 202.95km. *Gloucester - Chepstow - Abergavenny - Pontrilas - Tewkesbury - Gloucester.
Feb 12th: From Aveling to Innsworth. *201.97km. *Avening, Beverston, Cherington, Daglingworth, Ewen, Filkins, Great Rissington, Hinton on the Green, Innworth.
March 19th: Old Man Quixotic. *226.57km. *Quedgeley, Rockhampton, Stone, Thornbury, Upper Morton, Viney Hill, Westbury-on-Severn, Exhall.
April 8th: A Damp Squab. *200.77km. *Somerset Monument - Cotswold Water Park - Coln Valley - The Hams.
May 13th: Strictly Broadway. *227.68km. *Broadway Tower - Windrush Valley - Cotswold Water Park - Saul and Elmore.
*
*


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2019)

Target Distance 200km.

Qualifying Rides (6) 
(1) Feb 17th 201.9km Leicester to Verney Junction and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/2155677223
(2) Mar 2nd 200.6km Leicester to Hatton Locks and back https://www.strava.com/activities/2186226562
(3) Mar 30th 203km Leicester, Northampton, Wellingborough, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2252255088
(4) Apr 22nd 203km Leicester to Blythe Bridge and Derby to Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667428 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667132
(5) May 4th 202km Leicester to Oakham to Waltham to Leciester https://www.strava.com/activities/2341300727
(6) May 18th 212km Leicester to Harworth and then Lincoln https://www.strava.com/activities/2378049234 (Main ride of 206km) then another home from the station to total 212km


----------



## lane (19 May 2019)

*Target Distance 80km*

4th May Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km 
5th May Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km 
6th May Bourne to Derby 94km 
18th May Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 85km


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2019)

Target distance: 161 kms. 3 qualifying rides:

*(3) May 18th: 172 kms.* Manchester, Dunham, Weaverham, Eureka cafe, Dunham, Bridgewater canal, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].
(1) March 23rd: 165 kms. Garforth, Spofforth, Cowthorpe, Trumfleet, Norton, Fairburn, Garforth - [details].
(2) May 11th: 161 kms. Todmorden, Whalley, Whitewell, Quernmore, Conder Green, Longridge, Whalley, Todmorden - [details].


----------



## StuartG (19 May 2019)

Target Distance: 100 miles

Qualifying Rides: 3
3. 30th March 102.95 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Wrotham-East Malling-Marden-East Peckham-Hildenborough-Godstone-Sydenham
1. 21st April 108.57 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Plaxtol-Yalding-Smarden-Yalding-Hildenborough-Godstone-Whyteflete South
2. 19th May 105.34 miles: Sydenham-Turners Hill-Handcross-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Handcross-Gatwick-Sydenham


----------



## aferris2 (21 May 2019)

Target distance: 100km
Qualifying rides (5)
1. 01Jan: 102.45km 3753ft
Stock, Mountnessing, Kelvedon Hatch, Passingford Bridge, Theydon Bois, Buckhurst Hill, Loughton, Abridge, Pilgrims Hatch, Hutton, Preaching Cross, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261
2. 17Feb: 109.48km 2369ft
Stock, Ingatestone, Norton Heath, *A*bbess Roding, Felsted, *B*annister Green, *C*ock Green, Little Waltham, Chelmsford, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510
3. 16 Apr: 111.12 km 2444ft
Stock, East Hanningfield, Maldon, Tiptree, Layer Marney, Abberton reservoir, Messing, Kelvedon, Witham, Boreham, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483
4. 7 May: 106.35 km 1781ft
Stock, South Hanningfield, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Purleigh, East Hanningfield, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/
5. 21 May: 104 km 2743ft
Chelmsford, Braintree, Finchingfield, Great Dunmow, Roswell, Ingatestone
https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 May 2019)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *10*

7. April 30th - 161km / 2,771m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Shap, Orton, Hawes, Ribblehead)
9. May 15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale,, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
2. April 6th - 156km / 3,370m. (Newby Head, Redmire, Grinton Moor, Marske, Newsham, The Stang, Fleak Moss)
3. April 10th - 155km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
6. April 23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
4. April 13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
1. March 29th - 152km / 2,860m. (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
5. April 17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
8. May 4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
*10. *May 23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)


----------



## aferris2 (24 May 2019)

Target distance: 100km
Qualifying rides (6)
1. 01Jan: 102.45km 3753ft
Stock, Mountnessing, Kelvedon Hatch, Passingford Bridge, Theydon Bois, Buckhurst Hill, Loughton, Abridge, Pilgrims Hatch, Hutton, Preaching Cross, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261
2. 17Feb: 109.48km 2369ft
Stock, Ingatestone, Norton Heath, *A*bbess Roding, Felsted, *B*annister Green, *C*ock Green, Little Waltham, Chelmsford, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510
3. 16 Apr: 111.12 km 2444ft
Stock, East Hanningfield, Maldon, Tiptree, Layer Marney, Abberton reservoir, Messing, Kelvedon, Witham, Boreham, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483
4. 7 May: 106.35 km 1781ft
Stock, South Hanningfield, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Purleigh, East Hanningfield, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/
5. 21 May: 104 km 2743ft
Chelmsford, Braintree, Finchingfield, Great Dunmow, Roswell, Ingatestone
https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736
6. 24 May: 102.09 km 1850ft
East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Gillingham, South Woodham Ferrers, Hanningfield resevoir
https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497


----------



## steverob (25 May 2019)

*Target distance: *65 miles (which I'm *definitely* regretting choosing!)
*Today's ride:* 81.07 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/2396540253 - Crank started to drop off; wife had to drive out and deliver correct Allen key to me to fix it! Carried on westwards to do Yarnton (for ABC challenge) and Whytham (for VeloViewer tile purposes), then back home via Oxford.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
*1. 81.07 miles - 25th May - Crank problems, then Yarnton, Whytham & Oxford*
2. 74.76 miles - 19th April - Flat spin out to Heyford and Kidlington
3. 70.06 miles - 6th May - Silverstone and back plus lengthy detour
4. 67.56 miles - 13th April - To Dorchester on Thames and back
5. 65.61 miles - 23rd March - Kop Hill with Simon


----------



## lazybloke (27 May 2019)

A Surrey/West Sussex loop for my 5th qualifying ride yesterday


----------



## lane (28 May 2019)

*Target Distance 80km
5 Rides Completed*

4th May Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km https://www.strava.com/activities/2347143442
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342
5th May Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346821901
6th May Bourne to Derby 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346822041
18th May Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2377675671


----------



## Bazzer (1 Jun 2019)

Target distance 80 kms.
May 5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Worsley, Irlam, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cucheth, home 81.2kms
June 1st Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 80.93 kms


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jun 2019)

Target distance: 100km
Qualifying rides (7)
1. 01Jan: 102.45km 3753ft
Stock, Mountnessing, Kelvedon Hatch, Passingford Bridge, Theydon Bois, Buckhurst Hill, Loughton, Abridge, Pilgrims Hatch, Hutton, Preaching Cross, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261
2. 17Feb: 109.48km 2369ft
Stock, Ingatestone, Norton Heath, *A*bbess Roding, Felsted, *B*annister Green, *C*ock Green, Little Waltham, Chelmsford, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510
3. 16 Apr: 111.12 km 2444ft
Stock, East Hanningfield, Maldon, Tiptree, Layer Marney, Abberton reservoir, Messing, Kelvedon, Witham, Boreham, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483
4. 7 May: 106.35 km 1781ft
Stock, South Hanningfield, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Purleigh, East Hanningfield, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/
5. 21 May: 104 km 2743ft
Chelmsford, Braintree, Finchingfield, Great Dunmow, Roswell, Ingatestone
https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736
6. 24 May: 102.09 km 1850ft
East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Gillingham, South Woodham Ferrers, Hanningfield resevoir
https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497
7. 1 Jun: 103.1 km 2438ft
Billericay, Mountnessing, Chipping Ongar, High Easter, Chignal St. James, Danbury, The Hanningfields
https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072


----------



## lazybloke (2 Jun 2019)

Target distance 50km
6 rides so far. Would like to push the distance a bit...


----------



## steverob (2 Jun 2019)

*Target distance: *65 miles (which I'm *definitely* regretting choosing!)
*Today's ride:* 105.72 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/2418698687 - Tour of Cambridgeshire 2019 (Strava link only shows main ride, but mileage includes ride to and from hotel, recorded separately). Horrible headwinds, lack of water and food at pitstops, a real struggle; but I got the century done.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
*1. 105.72 miles - 2nd June - Tour of Cambridgeshire 2019*
2. 81.07 miles - 25th May - Crank problems, then Yarnton, Whytham & Oxford
3. 74.76 miles - 19th April - Flat spin out to Heyford and Kidlington
4. 70.06 miles - 6th May - Silverstone and back plus lengthy detour
5. 67.56 miles - 13th April - To Dorchester on Thames and back
6. 65.61 miles - 23rd March - Kop Hill with Simon


----------



## Fiona R (3 Jun 2019)

2019 Target distance 200km

Qualifying rides (7)

5: Weds 18th Apr* 219km 2413m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax *Home-Long Ashton-Bristol-Halen-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Congresbury-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home
*7: Sat 1st June 218km 2202m Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury*
6: Sat 11th May* 214km 1802m South Glos 100 Audax + ECE *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home
1: Sat 12th Jan* 210km 2250m **GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley
3: Sat 23rd Feb* 208km 2643m **Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol
4: Sat 9th Mar* 205km 3134m **GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km Audax *Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch
2: Sat 9th Feb* 201km 1492m **DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild* Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home


----------



## aferris2 (3 Jun 2019)

Target distance: 100km
Qualifying rides (8)
8. 03 Jun: 116 km 2864 ft
Ingatestone, Roxwell, The Easters, Great Dunmow, The Flitch Way, Bishops Stortford, The Rodings, Mountnessing, Billericay
https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345
3. 16 Apr: 111.12 km 2444ft
Stock, East Hanningfield, Maldon, Tiptree, Layer Marney, Abberton reservoir, Messing, Kelvedon, Witham, Boreham, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483
2. 17Feb: 109.48km 2369ft
Stock, Ingatestone, Norton Heath, *A*bbess Roding, Felsted, *B*annister Green, *C*ock Green, Little Waltham, Chelmsford, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510
4. 7 May: 106.35 km 1781ft
Stock, South Hanningfield, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Purleigh, East Hanningfield, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/
5. 21 May: 104 km 2743ft
Chelmsford, Braintree, Finchingfield, Great Dunmow, Roswell, Ingatestone
https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736
7. 1 Jun: 103.1 km 2438ft
Billericay, Mountnessing, Chipping Ongar, High Easter, Chignal St. James, Danbury, The Hanningfields
https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072
1. 01 Jan: 102.45km 3753ft
Stock, Mountnessing, Kelvedon Hatch, Passingford Bridge, Theydon Bois, Buckhurst Hill, Loughton, Abridge, Pilgrims Hatch, Hutton, Preaching Cross, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261
6. 24 May: 102.09 km 1850ft
East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Gillingham, South Woodham Ferrers, Hanningfield resevoir
https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497

(edited to sort by distance)


----------



## bluenotebob (3 Jun 2019)

Target distance 70km

Qualifying rides (6)

*(6) June 3rd: 90.42km,* Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – les Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home
(1) February 13th 2019 : 82.41km, Mauron to Malestroit (on the V3 Voie Verte), returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte.
(5) May 17th 2019: 82.08km, Home – la Murtay – Chateau Trô – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – le Val – Josselin – Montertelot – le Roc St. André – Mauron – Home
(3) March 30th 2019 : 81.52km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland – Trémorel – St Méen-le-Grand – Muel – St Malon-sur-Mel – Paimpont – Mauron – le Bois-de-la-Roche – Home
(2) March 8th 2019 : 74.21km*, *Home – Mauron – (on the V3(S)) – le Pont des Deux Rivières – (on the Nantes-to-Brest canal) – Josselin – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home
(4) May 9th 2019: 74.27km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland– La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2019)

Target distance: 161 kms. 

4 qualifying rides (sorted by distance)... 

(3) May 18th: 172 kms***. Manchester, Dunham, Weaverham, Eureka cafe, Dunham, Bridgewater canal, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].
(1) March 23rd: 165 kms***. Garforth, Spofforth, Cowthorpe, Trumfleet, Norton, Fairburn, Garforth - [details].
(2) May 11th: 161 kms. Todmorden, Whalley, Whitewell, Quernmore, Conder Green, Longridge, Whalley, Todmorden - [details].
*(4) June 6th: 161 kms****. Todmorden, Littleborough, Castleton, Bury, Bolton, Chorley, Maghull, Skelmersdale, Wigan, [train->] Littleborough, Todmorden.


*** Ridden on my singlespeed bike (52/19 gear)


----------



## steverob (9 Jun 2019)

*Target distance: *65 miles (which I'm *definitely* regretting choosing!)
*Today's ride:* 68.89 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/2436380715 - Rode the Tour de Vale (my most local annual sportive) with my good friend Adam; distance includes ride from and to home. Couple of tough hills in the second half of the route, but still quite a pleasant ride nonetheless.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 105.72 miles - 2nd June - Tour of Cambridgeshire 2019
2. 81.07 miles - 25th May - Crank problems, then Yarnton, Whytham & Oxford
3. 74.76 miles - 19th April - Flat spin out to Heyford and Kidlington
4. 70.06 miles - 6th May - Silverstone and back plus lengthy detour
*5. 68.89 miles - 9th June - Tour de Vale sportive, plus there and back*
6. 67.56 miles - 13th April - To Dorchester on Thames and back
7. 65.61 miles - 23rd March - Kop Hill with Simon


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Jun 2019)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *11*

*11*. June 10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, M'ton-in-T'dale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
7. April 30th - 161km / 2,771m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Shap, Orton, Hawes, Ribblehead)
9. May 15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale,, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
2. April 6th - 156km / 3,370m. (Newby Head, Redmire, Grinton Moor, Marske, Newsham, The Stang, Fleak Moss)
3. April 10th - 155km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
6. April 23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
4. April 13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
1. March 29th - 152km / 2,860m. (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
5. April 17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
8. May 4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
10. May 23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (11 Jun 2019)

Target 100 miles.

1: Solo Blackpool ride. Cold, but decent enough ride considering I have done bery little for the last 6 months. https://www.strava.com/activities/2092019062
2: Shortened audax ride. A ride with my pal Lee. Pleasant enough route, but a bit busy by audax standards. https://www.strava.com/activities/2238140475
3. Tour de Manc. A hard day in the saddle. https://www.strava.com/activities/2344519470el
4 Pair of Kirtons. Storm Miguel stopped play at just under 500km. https://www.strava.com/activities/2439598423


----------



## StuartG (13 Jun 2019)

Target Distance: 100 miles

Qualifying Rides: 4
1. 10th June 171.51 miles: Heeg-Fietselfstedentocht(235km)-Heeg [lifetime distance record]
2. 21st April 108.57 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Plaxtol-Yalding-Smarden-Yalding-Hildenborough-Godstone-Whyteflete South
3. 19th May 105.34 miles: Sydenham-Turners Hill-Handcross-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Handcross-Gatwick-Sydenham
4. 30th March 102.95 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Wrotham-East Malling-Marden-East Peckham-Hildenborough-Godstone-Sydenham


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jun 2019)

Target Distance 200km.

Qualifying Rides (7) 
(1) Feb 17th 201.9km Leicester to Verney Junction and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/2155677223
(2) Mar 2nd 200.6km Leicester to Hatton Locks and back https://www.strava.com/activities/2186226562
(3) Mar 30th 203km Leicester, Northampton, Wellingborough, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2252255088
(4) Apr 22nd 203km Leicester to Blythe Bridge and Derby to Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667428 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667132
(5) May 4th 202km Leicester to Oakham to Waltham to Leciester https://www.strava.com/activities/2341300727
(6) May 18th 212km Leicester to Harworth and then Lincoln https://www.strava.com/activities/2378049234 (Main ride of 206km) then another home from the station to total 212km
(7) 208km Leicester, Royal Leamington Spa, Warwick, Wooton Wawen, Hampton in Arden, Coleshill, Fazeley, Lichfield, Curborough, Measham, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2451902394


----------



## Bazzer (15 Jun 2019)

Target distance 80 kms. 
Rides so far 3
May 5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Worsley, Irlam, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cucheth, home 81.2kms
June 1st Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 80.93 kms
June 15th Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth,, Lane Head, Croft, home. 81.33 kms


----------



## lazybloke (15 Jun 2019)

Target distance: 50km.
Headed out into the hills for Ride 7 today; through various places including Ranmore, Sutton Abinger, Friday Street, Leith Hill, Ockley, Dorking, Leatherhead and Cobham.


----------



## StuartG (16 Jun 2019)

Target Distance: 100 miles

Qualifying Rides: 5
1. 10th June 171.51 miles: Heeg-Fietselfstedentocht(235km)-Heeg [lifetime distance record] [A]
2. 21st April 108.57 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Plaxtol-Yalding-Smarden-Yalding-Hildenborough-Godstone-Whyteflete South
3. 19th May 105.34 miles: Sydenham-Turners Hill-Handcross-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Handcross-Gatwick-Sydenham [A]
4. 30th March 102.95 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Wrotham-East Malling-Marden-East Peckham-Hildenborough-Godstone-Sydenham
5. 16th June 101.96 miles: Sydenham-West Wickham-Purley-Yalding-Hever-Godstone-Purley-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Jun 2019)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *12*

11. June 10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, M'ton-in-T'dale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
7. April 30th - 161km / 2,771m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Shap, Orton, Hawes, Ribblehead)
9. May 15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale,, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
2. April 6th - 156km / 3,370m. (Newby Head, Redmire, Grinton Moor, Marske, Newsham, The Stang, Fleak Moss)
3. April 10th - 155km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
6. April 23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
4. April 13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
*12.* June 18th - 152km / 2,900m *(Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)*
1. March 29th - 152km / 2,860m. (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
5. April 17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
8. May 4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
10. May 23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)


----------



## aferris2 (22 Jun 2019)

Target distance: 100km
Qualifying rides (9)

8. 03 Jun: 116 km 2864 ft
Ingatestone, Roxwell, The Easters, Great Dunmow, The Flitch Way, Bishops Stortford, The Rodings, Mountnessing, Billericay
https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345
3. 16 Apr: 111.12 km 2444ft
Stock, East Hanningfield, Maldon, Tiptree, Layer Marney, Abberton reservoir, Messing, Kelvedon, Witham, Boreham, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483
2. 17Feb: 109.48km 2369ft
Stock, Ingatestone, Norton Heath, *A*bbess Roding, Felsted, *B*annister Green, *C*ock Green, Little Waltham, Chelmsford, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510
4. 7 May: 106.35 km 1781ft
Stock, South Hanningfield, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Purleigh, East Hanningfield, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/
5. 21 May: 104 km 2743ft
Chelmsford, Braintree, Finchingfield, Great Dunmow, Roswell, Ingatestone
https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736
*9. 22 Jun: 103.99 km 1798 ft
Burnham on Crouch, Bradwell on Sea, Maldon
https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831*
7. 1 Jun: 103.1 km 2438ft
Billericay, Mountnessing, Chipping Ongar, High Easter, Chignal St. James, Danbury, The Hanningfields
https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072
1. 01 Jan: 102.45km 3753ft
Stock, Mountnessing, Kelvedon Hatch, Passingford Bridge, Theydon Bois, Buckhurst Hill, Loughton, Abridge, Pilgrims Hatch, Hutton, Preaching Cross, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261
6. 24 May: 102.09 km 1850ft
East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Gillingham, South Woodham Ferrers, Hanningfield resevoir
https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Jun 2019)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *13 - Complete*

11. June 10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, M'ton-in-T'dale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
7. April 30th - 161km / 2,771m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Shap, Orton, Hawes, Ribblehead)
9. May 15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale,, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
2. April 6th - 156km / 3,370m. (Newby Head, Redmire, Grinton Moor, Marske, Newsham, The Stang, Fleak Moss)
3. April 10th - 155km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
6. April 23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
4. April 13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
12. June 18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
1. March 29th - 152km / 2,860m. (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
5. April 17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
8. May 4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
10. May 23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*13. *June 22nd - 151km / 3,180m *(Rathmell, Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)*


----------



## lazybloke (23 Jun 2019)

Qualifying distance: 50km. 8 rides done.

Was supposed to be my 'solstice ride', but was still in bed at sunrise and am two days late anyway. Maybe next year.


----------



## lane (24 Jun 2019)

*Target Distance 80km
7 Rides Completed*

4th May Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km https://www.strava.com/activities/2347143442
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342
5th May Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346821901
6th May Bourne to Derby 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346822041
18th May Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2377675671
22nd June, 82km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2019)

Target distance: 161 kms.

5 qualifying rides (sorted by distance)...

(3) May 18th: 172 kms***. Manchester, Dunham, Weaverham, Eureka cafe, Dunham, Bridgewater canal, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].
*(5) June 22nd: 168 kms*. Todmorden, Clitheroe, Settle, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Earby, Barnoldswick, Leeds-Liverpool canal towpath, Burnley - [details].
(1) March 23rd: 165 kms***. Garforth, Spofforth, Cowthorpe, Trumfleet, Norton, Fairburn, Garforth - [details].
(2) May 11th: 161 kms. Todmorden, Whalley, Whitewell, Quernmore, Conder Green, Longridge, Whalley, Todmorden - [details].
(4) June 6th: 161 kms***. Todmorden, Littleborough, Castleton, Bury, Bolton, Chorley, Maghull, Skelmersdale, Wigan, [train->] Littleborough, Todmorden.


*** Ridden on my singlespeed bike (52/19 gear)


----------



## StuartG (26 Jun 2019)

Target Distance: 100 miles
23/24 June first - and last? - time doing 2 x 100 miles on consecutive days

Qualifying Rides: 7
1. 10th June 171.51 miles: Heeg-Fietselfstedentocht(235km)-Heeg [lifetime distance record] [A]
2. 23rd June 129.55 miles: Hampton Court-Newbury-Bradford-on-Avon [A]
3. 21st April 108.57 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Plaxtol-Yalding-Smarden-Yalding-Hildenborough-Godstone-Whyteflete South
4. 19th May 105.34 miles: Sydenham-Turners Hill-Handcross-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Handcross-Gatwick-Sydenham [A]
5. 30th March 102.95 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Wrotham-East Malling-Marden-East Peckham-Hildenborough-Godstone-Sydenham
6. 16th June 101.96 miles: Sydenham-West Wickham-Purley-Yalding-Hever-Godstone-Purley-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
7. 24th June 100.59 miles: Bradford-on-Avon-Taunton-Exeter-Bridford [A]


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Jun 2019)

Target distance: *150*km (Actual distance 151km)
Qualifying rides: *14 - Complete*

11. June 10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, M'ton-in-T'dale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
7. April 30th - 161km / 2,771m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Shap, Orton, Hawes, Ribblehead)
9. May 15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale,, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
*14. *June 27th - 157km / 3,370m *(Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Casterton)*
2. April 6th - 156km / 3,370m. (Newby Head, Redmire, Grinton Moor, Marske, Newsham, The Stang, Fleak Moss)
3. April 10th - 155km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
6. April 23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
4. April 13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
12. June 18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
1. March 29th - 152km / 2,860m. (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
5. April 17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
8. May 4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
10. May 23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
13. June 22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)


----------



## aferris2 (30 Jun 2019)

Target distance: 100km
Qualifying rides (10)

8. 03 Jun: 116 km 2864 ft
Ingatestone, Roxwell, The Easters, Great Dunmow, The Flitch Way, Bishops Stortford, The Rodings, Mountnessing, Billericay
https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345
3. 16 Apr: 111.12 km 2444ft
Stock, East Hanningfield, Maldon, Tiptree, Layer Marney, Abberton reservoir, Messing, Kelvedon, Witham, Boreham, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483
2. 17Feb: 109.48km 2369ft
Stock, Ingatestone, Norton Heath, Abbess Roding, Felsted, Bannister Green, Cock Green, Little Waltham, Chelmsford, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510
*10. 29 Jun: 106.8 km 1804 ft
South Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Tillingham, Bradwell, Maldon, Bicknacre, East Hanningfield*
*https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742*
4. 7 May: 106.35 km 1781ft
Stock, South Hanningfield, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Purleigh, East Hanningfield, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/
5. 21 May: 104 km 2743ft
Chelmsford, Braintree, Finchingfield, Great Dunmow, Roswell, Ingatestone
https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736
9. 22 Jun: 103.99 km 1798 ft
Burnham on Crouch, Bradwell on Sea, Maldon
https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831
7. 1 Jun: 103.1 km 2438ft
Billericay, Mountnessing, Chipping Ongar, High Easter, Chignal St. James, Danbury, The Hanningfields
https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072
1. 01 Jan: 102.45km 3753ft
Stock, Mountnessing, Kelvedon Hatch, Passingford Bridge, Theydon Bois, Buckhurst Hill, Loughton, Abridge, Pilgrims Hatch, Hutton, Preaching Cross, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261
6. 24 May: 102.09 km 1850ft
East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Gillingham, South Woodham Ferrers, Hanningfield resevoir
https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497[/QUOTE]


----------



## lazybloke (30 Jun 2019)

Target distance 50km
Qualifying rides: Nine!!!
Today's was down into Sussex and Hampshire.


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jul 2019)

*2019 Target distance 200km

Qualifying rides (8)

8: Sun 30th June 238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home*
5: Weds 18th Apr* 219km 2413m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax *Home-Long Ashton-Bristol-Halen-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Congresbury-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home
7: Sat 1st June 218km* 2202m Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax *Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury
6: Sat 11th May* 214km 1802m South Glos 100 Audax + ECE *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home
1: Sat 12th Jan* 210km 2250m **GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley
3: Sat 23rd Feb* 208km 2643m **Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol
4: Sat 9th Mar* 205km 3134m GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km Audax *Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch
2: Sat 9th Feb* 201km 1492m **DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild* Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2019)

Target distance: 161 kms.

6 qualifying rides (sorted by distance)...

(3) May 18th: 172 kms***. Manchester, Dunham, Weaverham, Eureka cafe, Dunham, Bridgewater canal, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].
*(6) July 5th: 168 kms.* Todmorden, Over Town, Trawden, Black Lane Ends, Earby, Barnoldswick, Old Roman Rd, Downham, Whalley [cafe], York, Mellor, Leyland, Ormskirk, Dalton, Appley Bridge, [train], Littleborough, Todmorden. 
(5) June 22nd: 168 kms. Todmorden, Clitheroe, Settle, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Earby, Barnoldswick, Leeds-Liverpool canal towpath, Burnley - [details].
(1) March 23rd: 165 kms***. Garforth, Spofforth, Cowthorpe, Trumfleet, Norton, Fairburn, Garforth - [details].
(2) May 11th: 161 kms. Todmorden, Whalley, Whitewell, Quernmore, Conder Green, Longridge, Whalley, Todmorden - [details].
(4) June 6th: 161 kms***. Todmorden, Littleborough, Castleton, Bury, Bolton, Chorley, Maghull, Skelmersdale, Wigan, [train->] Littleborough, Todmorden.


*** Ridden on my singlespeed bike (52/19 gear)


----------



## StuartG (6 Jul 2019)

Target Distance: 100 miles

Qualifying Rides: 8
1. 10th June 171.51 miles: Heeg-Fietselfstedentocht(235km)-Heeg [lifetime distance record] [A]
2. 23rd June 129.55 miles: Hampton Court-Newbury-Bradford-on-Avon [A]
3. 21st April 108.57 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Plaxtol-Yalding-Smarden-Yalding-Hildenborough-Godstone-Whyteflete South
*4. 6th July 105.76 miles: Sydenham-West Wickham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Bracknell-Tattenham Corner [A]*
5. 19th May 105.34 miles: Sydenham-Turners Hill-Handcross-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Handcross-Gatwick-Sydenham [A]
6. 30th March 102.95 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Wrotham-East Malling-Marden-East Peckham-Hildenborough-Godstone-Sydenham
7. 16th June 101.96 miles: Sydenham-West Wickham-Purley-Yalding-Hever-Godstone-Purley-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
8. 24th June 100.59 miles: Bradford-on-Avon-Taunton-Exeter-Bridford [A]


----------



## lazybloke (7 Jul 2019)

Qualifying distance: 50km. 
10th ride early this morning : into London and back including through the Wellington Arch.


----------



## lane (8 Jul 2019)

*Target Distance 80km
8 Rides Completed
*
4th May Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km https://www.strava.com/activities/2347143442
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157
6th July 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2509698804
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342
5th May Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346821901
6th May Bourne to Derby 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346822041
18th May Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2377675671
22nd June, 82km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778


----------



## bluenotebob (12 Jul 2019)

Target distance 70km

Qualifying rides (7)

(6) June 3rd: 90.42km, Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – les Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home
(1) February 13th 2019 : 82.41km, Mauron to Malestroit (on the V3 Voie Verte), returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte.
(5) May 17th 2019: 82.08km, Home – la Murtay – Chateau Trô – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – le Val – Josselin – Montertelot – le Roc St. André – Mauron – Home
(3) March 30th 2019 : 81.52km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland – Trémorel – St Méen-le-Grand – Muel – St Malon-sur-Mel – Paimpont – Mauron – le Bois-de-la-Roche – Home
(4) May 9th 2019: 74.27km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland– La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home
(2) March 8th 2019 : 74.21km*, *Home – Mauron – (on the V3(S)) – le Pont des Deux Rivières – (on the Nantes-to-Brest canal) – Josselin – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home
(*7) July 11th 2019* *71.39km,* Home – loop around Evriguet – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## bluenotebob (12 Jul 2019)

Target distance 70km in a day

Two days which totalled over 70km retrospectively added (in bold), and rides correspondingly re-numbered

Qualifying rides (9)

*(6) June 2nd 2019: 94.06km*, Home – Lancras – la Riaye – Home (food) – Mauron – Trégadoret – Loyat – Henlée – Helléan – Penros – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Bosbaron – Chateau Trô – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 
(7) June 3rd 2019: 90.42km, Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – les Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home
(1) February 13th 2019 : 82.41km, Mauron to Malestroit (on the V3 Voie Verte), returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte.
(5) May 17th 2019: 82.08km, Home – la Murtay – Chateau Trô – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – le Val – Josselin – Montertelot – le Roc St. André – Mauron – Home
(3) March 30th 2019 : 81.52km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland – Trémorel – St Méen-le-Grand – Muel – St Malon-sur-Mel – Paimpont – Mauron – le Bois-de-la-Roche – Home
*(8) June 20th 2019: 79.06km*, Home – Kerminy – Esquiniac – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 
(4) May 9th 2019: 74.27km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland– La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home
(2) March 8th 2019 : 74.21km*, *Home – Mauron – (on the V3(S)) – le Pont des Deux Rivières – (on the Nantes-to-Brest canal) – Josselin – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home
(9) July 11th 2019 71.39km, Home – loop around Evriguet – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2019)

Target Distance 200km.

Qualifying Rides (8) 
(1) Feb 17th 201.9km Leicester to Verney Junction and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/2155677223
(2) Mar 2nd 200.6km Leicester to Hatton Locks and back https://www.strava.com/activities/2186226562
(3) Mar 30th 203km Leicester, Northampton, Wellingborough, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2252255088
(4) Apr 22nd 203km Leicester to Blythe Bridge and Derby to Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667428 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667132
(5) May 4th 202km Leicester to Oakham to Waltham to Leciester https://www.strava.com/activities/2341300727
(6) May 18th 212km Leicester to Harworth and then Lincoln https://www.strava.com/activities/2378049234 (Main ride of 206km) then another home from the station to total 212km
(7) June 15th 208km Leicester, Royal Leamington Spa, Warwick, Wooton Wawen, Hampton in Arden, Coleshill, Fazeley, Lichfield, Curborough, Measham, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2451902394
(8) July 13th 205km Leicester, Gilmorton, Swinford, Catthorpe, Barby, Willoughby, Grandborough, Kites Hardwick, Leamington Hastings, Nirdingbury, Eathorpe, Cubbington, Leek Wooton, Hatton, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Knowle, Eastcote, Birmingham Airport, Coleshill Heath, Chelmsley Wood, Coleshill, Maxstoke Green End, Astley, Bedworth, Shilton, Wolvey, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva, Bitteswell, Gilmorton, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2528369824


----------



## lazybloke (14 Jul 2019)

My 11th qualifying ride (ie >50km) this morning.
Box Hill > Tadworth > Epsom > Tollworth > Kingston > Richmond Park > Busy Park > Esher > Cobhham






Edit. Bushy Park!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2019)

Target distance: 161 kms.

7 qualifying rides (sorted by distance)...

*(7) July 13th: 172 kms****. York, Howden, North Ferriby, TPT, Humber Bridge, Barton Waterside (cafe), Humber Bridge, TPT, North Ferriby, Stamford Bridge, York - [details].
(3) May 18th: 172 kms***. Manchester, Dunham, Weaverham, Eureka cafe, Dunham, Bridgewater canal, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].
(6) July 5th: 168 kms. Todmorden, Over Town, Trawden, Black Lane Ends, Earby, Barnoldswick, Old Roman Rd, Downham, Whalley [cafe], York, Mellor, Leyland, Ormskirk, Dalton, Appley Bridge, [train], Littleborough, Todmorden.
(5) June 22nd: 168 kms. Todmorden, Clitheroe, Settle, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Earby, Barnoldswick, Leeds-Liverpool canal towpath, Burnley - [details].
(1) March 23rd: 165 kms***. Garforth, Spofforth, Cowthorpe, Trumfleet, Norton, Fairburn, Garforth - [details].
(2) May 11th: 161 kms. Todmorden, Whalley, Whitewell, Quernmore, Conder Green, Longridge, Whalley, Todmorden - [details].
(4) June 6th: 161 kms***. Todmorden, Littleborough, Castleton, Bury, Bolton, Chorley, Maghull, Skelmersdale, Wigan, [train->] Littleborough, Todmorden.


*** Ridden on my singlespeed bike (52/19 gear)


----------



## lane (15 Jul 2019)

*Target Distance 80km
9 Rides Completed*

4th May Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km https://www.strava.com/activities/2347143442
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157
6th July 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2509698804
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342
5th May Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346821901
14th July 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2531975404
6th May Bourne to Derby 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346822041
18th May Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2377675671
22nd June, 82km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778


----------



## aferris2 (16 Jul 2019)

Target distance: 100km
Qualifying rides (11)

8. 03 Jun: 116 km 2864 ft
Ingatestone, Roxwell, The Easters, Great Dunmow, The Flitch Way, Bishops Stortford, The Rodings, Mountnessing, Billericay
https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345
*11. 16 Jul: 111.72 km 2510 ft
Danbury, Witham, Braintree, Great Dunmow, Chelmsford*
*https://www.strava.com/activities/2537125276*
3. 16 Apr: 111.12 km 2444ft
Stock, East Hanningfield, Maldon, Tiptree, Layer Marney, Abberton reservoir, Messing, Kelvedon, Witham, Boreham, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483
2. 17Feb: 109.48km 2369ft
Stock, Ingatestone, Norton Heath, Abbess Roding, Felsted, Bannister Green, Cock Green, Little Waltham, Chelmsford, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510
10. 29 Jun: 106.8 km 1804 ft
South Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Tillingham, Bradwell, Maldon, Bicknacre, East Hanningfield
https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742
4. 7 May: 106.35 km 1781ft
Stock, South Hanningfield, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Purleigh, East Hanningfield, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/
5. 21 May: 104 km 2743ft
Chelmsford, Braintree, Finchingfield, Great Dunmow, Roswell, Ingatestone
https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736
9. 22 Jun: 103.99 km 1798 ft
Burnham on Crouch, Bradwell on Sea, Maldon
https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831
7. 1 Jun: 103.1 km 2438ft
Billericay, Mountnessing, Chipping Ongar, High Easter, Chignal St. James, Danbury, The Hanningfields
https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072
1. 01 Jan: 102.45km 3753ft
Stock, Mountnessing, Kelvedon Hatch, Passingford Bridge, Theydon Bois, Buckhurst Hill, Loughton, Abridge, Pilgrims Hatch, Hutton, Preaching Cross, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261
6. 24 May: 102.09 km 1850ft
East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Gillingham, South Woodham Ferrers, Hanningfield resevoir
https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497


----------



## Aravis (18 Jul 2019)

Target distance: *200km*
Qualifying rides: *8
*
Jan 6th: Feeling the effects of my flu jab?* 202.95km. *Gloucester - Chepstow - Abergavenny - Pontrilas - Tewkesbury - Gloucester.
Feb 12th: From Aveling to Innsworth. *201.97km. *Avening, Beverston, Cherington, Daglingworth, Ewen, Filkins, Great Rissington, Hinton on the Green, Innworth.
March 19th: Old Man Quixotic. *226.57km. *Quedgeley, Rockhampton, Stone, Thornbury, Upper Morton, Viney Hill, Westbury-on-Severn, Exhall.
April 8th: A Damp Squab. *200.77km. *Somerset Monument - Cotswold Water Park - Coln Valley - The Hams.
May 13th: Strictly Broadway. *227.68km. *Broadway Tower - Windrush Valley - Cotswold Water Park - Saul and Elmore.
June 21st: La Flèche d'Eardisland.* 201.00km.* Rural Herefordshire and Arrow Valley.
July 2nd: Nobody Does it Slower... *205.41km.* Moons Moat and Holt Fleet.
July 13th: That Elusive Thirteenth. *201.47km.* Broadway, Bredon Hill, Castlemorton Lanes and Kempley.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2019)

Target Distance 200km.

Qualifying Rides (9) 
(1) Feb 17th 201.9km Leicester to Verney Junction and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/2155677223
(2) Mar 2nd 200.6km Leicester to Hatton Locks and back https://www.strava.com/activities/2186226562
(3) Mar 30th 203km Leicester, Northampton, Wellingborough, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2252255088
(4) Apr 22nd 203km Leicester to Blythe Bridge and Derby to Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667428 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667132
(5) May 4th 202km Leicester to Oakham to Waltham to Leciester https://www.strava.com/activities/2341300727
(6) May 18th 212km Leicester to Harworth and then Lincoln https://www.strava.com/activities/2378049234 (Main ride of 206km) then another home from the station to total 212km
(7) June 15th 208km Leicester, Royal Leamington Spa, Warwick, Wooton Wawen, Hampton in Arden, Coleshill, Fazeley, Lichfield, Curborough, Measham, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2451902394
(8) July 13th 205km Leicester, Gilmorton, Swinford, Catthorpe, Barby, Willoughby, Grandborough, Kites Hardwick, Leamington Hastings, Nirdingbury, Eathorpe, Cubbington, Leek Wooton, Hatton, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Knowle, Eastcote, Birmingham Airport, Coleshill Heath, Chelmsley Wood, Coleshill, Maxstoke Green End, Astley, Bedworth, Shilton, Wolvey, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva, Bitteswell, Gilmorton, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2528369824
(9) July 17th 204km Leicester to Beverley to see the folks
https://www.strava.com/activities/2545594049


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2019)

Target distance: 161 kms.

8 qualifying rides (sorted by distance)...

*(8) July 20th: 174 kms.* Walkden, Roe Green Loopline, Bridgewater canal, Dunham, Moulton, Venetian Marina cafe (Cholmondeston), Beeston, Delamere Forest, Great Budworth, Dunham, Irlam Locks, Port Salford Greenway, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].
(7) July 13th: 172 kms***. York, Howden, North Ferriby, TPT, Humber Bridge, Barton Waterside (cafe), Humber Bridge, TPT, North Ferriby, Stamford Bridge, York - [details].
(3) May 18th: 172 kms***. Manchester, Dunham, Weaverham, Eureka cafe, Dunham, Bridgewater canal, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].
(6) July 5th: 168 kms. Todmorden, Over Town, Trawden, Black Lane Ends, Earby, Barnoldswick, Old Roman Rd, Downham, Whalley [cafe], York, Mellor, Leyland, Ormskirk, Dalton, Appley Bridge, [train], Littleborough, Todmorden.
(5) June 22nd: 168 kms. Todmorden, Clitheroe, Settle, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Earby, Barnoldswick, Leeds-Liverpool canal towpath, Burnley - [details].
(1) March 23rd: 165 kms***. Garforth, Spofforth, Cowthorpe, Trumfleet, Norton, Fairburn, Garforth - [details].
(2) May 11th: 161 kms. Todmorden, Whalley, Whitewell, Quernmore, Conder Green, Longridge, Whalley, Todmorden - [details].
(4) June 6th: 161 kms***. Todmorden, Littleborough, Castleton, Bury, Bolton, Chorley, Maghull, Skelmersdale, Wigan, [train->] Littleborough, Todmorden.


*** Ridden on my singlespeed bike (52/19 gear)


----------



## lane (22 Jul 2019)

*Target Distance 80km
10 Rides Completed
*
20th July Suffolk Lanes Audax 168km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550549429
4th May Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km https://www.strava.com/activities/2347143442
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157
6th July 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2509698804
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342
5th May Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346821901
14th July 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2531975404
6th May Bourne to Derby 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346822041
18th May Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2377675671
22nd June, 82km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778


----------



## aferris2 (23 Jul 2019)

Target distance: 100km
Qualifying rides (12)

8. 03 Jun: 116 km 2864 ft
Ingatestone, Roxwell, The Easters, Great Dunmow, The Flitch Way, Bishops Stortford, The Rodings, Mountnessing, Billericay
https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345
11. 16 Jul: 111.72 km 2510 ft
Danbury, Witham, Braintree, Great Dunmow, Chelmsford
https://www.strava.com/activities/2537125276
3. 16 Apr: 111.12 km 2444ft
Stock, East Hanningfield, Maldon, Tiptree, Layer Marney, Abberton reservoir, Messing, Kelvedon, Witham, Boreham, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483
2. 17Feb: 109.48km 2369ft
Stock, Ingatestone, Norton Heath, Abbess Roding, Felsted, Bannister Green, Cock Green, Little Waltham, Chelmsford, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510
10. 29 Jun: 106.8 km 1804 ft
South Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Tillingham, Bradwell, Maldon, Bicknacre, East Hanningfield
https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742
4. 7 May: 106.35 km 1781ft
Stock, South Hanningfield, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Purleigh, East Hanningfield, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/
5. 21 May: 104 km 2743ft
Chelmsford, Braintree, Finchingfield, Great Dunmow, Roswell, Ingatestone
https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736
9. 22 Jun: 103.99 km 1798 ft
Burnham on Crouch, Bradwell on Sea, Maldon
https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831
7. 1 Jun: 103.1 km 2438ft
Billericay, Mountnessing, Chipping Ongar, High Easter, Chignal St. James, Danbury, The Hanningfields
https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072
*12. 23 Jul: 102.72 km 1975 ft
Battlesbridge, Raleigh, Hadleigh, Leigh on Sea, Southend on Sea, Great Wakering, Rochford, Hawkwell, Battlesbridge, Stock*
*https://www.strava.com/activities/2556381195*
1. 01 Jan: 102.45km 3753ft
Stock, Mountnessing, Kelvedon Hatch, Passingford Bridge, Theydon Bois, Buckhurst Hill, Loughton, Abridge, Pilgrims Hatch, Hutton, Preaching Cross, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261
6. 24 May: 102.09 km 1850ft
East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Gillingham, South Woodham Ferrers, Hanningfield resevoir
https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497


----------



## Bazzer (25 Jul 2019)

Target distance 80 kms.
Rides so far 4
May 5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Worsley, Irlam, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cucheth, home 81.2kms
June 1st Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 80.93 kms
June 15th Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 81.33 kms
July 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Winwick, Hermitage Green, Lowton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Cucheth, Lane Head, Croft, home 84.32 kms


----------



## Fiona R (29 Jul 2019)

*2019 Target distance 200km*

*Qualifying rides (9) sorted by distance*

8: Sun 30th June *238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home
5: Weds 18th Apr* 219km 2413m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax *Home-Long Ashton-Bristol-Halen-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Congresbury-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home
7: Sat 1st June 218km* 2202m Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax *Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury
6: Sat 11th May* 214km 1802m South Glos 100 Audax + ECE *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home
1: Sat 12th Jan* 210km 2250m **GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley
3: Sat 23rd Feb* 208km 2643m **Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol
4: Sat 9th Mar* 205km 3134m GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km Audax *Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch
*9: Sat 27th July 205km 1672m DIY 200km New Forest Out and Back Audax Radstock-Frome-Longleat Forest/Estate-Warmisnter-Boyton-Wilton-Salisbury-New-Forest-Lyndhurst-Brockenhurst and reverse back*
2: Sat 9th Feb* 201km 1492m **DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild* Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home


----------



## bluenotebob (31 Jul 2019)

Target distance 70km in a day

Qualifying rides (10)

(6) June 2nd 2019: 94.06km, Home – Lancras – la Riaye – Home (food) – Mauron – Trégadoret – Loyat – Henlée – Helléan – Penros – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Bosbaron – Chateau Trô – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 
(7) June 3rd 2019: 90.42km, Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – les Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home
(1) February 13th 2019 : 82.41km, Mauron to Malestroit (on the V3 Voie Verte), returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte.
(5) May 17th 2019: 82.08km, Home – la Murtay – Chateau Trô – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – le Val – Josselin – Montertelot – le Roc St. André – Mauron – Home
(3) March 30th 2019 : 81.52km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland – Trémorel – St Méen-le-Grand – Muel – St Malon-sur-Mel – Paimpont – Mauron – le Bois-de-la-Roche – Home
(8) June 20th 2019: 79.06km, Home – Kerminy – Esquiniac – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
*(10) July 31st 2019: 77.86km*, Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet – Guilliers – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Lancras – Trémorel – St Brieuc-de-Bois – Merdrignac – Trega – le Bos Tarju – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Home 
(4) May 9th 2019: 74.27km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland– La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home
(2) March 8th 2019 : 74.21km*, *Home – Mauron – (on the V3(S)) – le Pont des Deux Rivières – (on the Nantes-to-Brest canal) – Josselin – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home
(9) July 11th 2019 71.39km, Home – loop around Evriguet – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## aferris2 (2 Aug 2019)

Target distance: 100km
Qualifying rides (13)

8. 03 Jun: 116 km 2864 ft
Ingatestone, Roxwell, The Easters, Great Dunmow, The Flitch Way, Bishops Stortford, The Rodings, Mountnessing, Billericay
https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345
11. 16 Jul: 111.72 km 2510 ft
Danbury, Witham, Braintree, Great Dunmow, Chelmsford
https://www.strava.com/activities/2537125276
3. 16 Apr: 111.12 km 2444ft
Stock, East Hanningfield, Maldon, Tiptree, Layer Marney, Abberton reservoir, Messing, Kelvedon, Witham, Boreham, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483
2. 17Feb: 109.48km 2369ft
Stock, Ingatestone, Norton Heath, Abbess Roding, Felsted, Bannister Green, Cock Green, Little Waltham, Chelmsford, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510
13. 2 Aug: 108.46 km 1673 ft
Hungry Hill, Mundesly, paling, Waxham, Canister, Great Yarmouth, Stalham, Bacton, Hungry Hill
https://www.strava.com/activities/2584304784
10. 29 Jun: 106.8 km 1804 ft
South Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Tillingham, Bradwell, Maldon, Bicknacre, East Hanningfield
https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742
4. 7 May: 106.35 km 1781ft
Stock, South Hanningfield, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Purleigh, East Hanningfield, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/
5. 21 May: 104 km 2743ft
Chelmsford, Braintree, Finchingfield, Great Dunmow, Roswell, Ingatestone
https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736
9. 22 Jun: 103.99 km 1798 ft
Burnham on Crouch, Bradwell on Sea, Maldon
https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831
7. 1 Jun: 103.1 km 2438ft
Billericay, Mountnessing, Chipping Ongar, High Easter, Chignal St. James, Danbury, The Hanningfields
https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072
*12. 23 Jul: 102.72 km 1975 ft
Battlesbridge, Raleigh, Hadleigh, Leigh on Sea, Southend on Sea, Great Wakering, Rochford, Hawkwell, Battlesbridge, Stock*
*https://www.strava.com/activities/2556381195*
1. 01 Jan: 102.45km 3753ft
Stock, Mountnessing, Kelvedon Hatch, Passingford Bridge, Theydon Bois, Buckhurst Hill, Loughton, Abridge, Pilgrims Hatch, Hutton, Preaching Cross, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261
6. 24 May: 102.09 km 1850ft
East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Gillingham, South Woodham Ferrers, Hanningfield resevoir
https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497


----------



## Bazzer (2 Aug 2019)

Target distance 80 kms.
Rides so far 5
May 5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Worsley, Irlam, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cucheth, home 81.2kms
June 1st Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 80.93 kms
June 15th Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 81.33 kms
July 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Winwick, Hermitage Green, Lowton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Cucheth, Lane Head, Croft, home 84.32 kms[
August 2nd Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Irlam, Swinton, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Warrington, Orford, Locking Stumps, Risley, Croft, home 80.6 kms 2 points
(Dragged myself round with this one. It felt like my legs belonged to someone else)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2019)

Target Distance 200km.

Qualifying Rides (10) 
(1) Feb 17th 201.9km Leicester to Verney Junction and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/2155677223

(2) Mar 2nd 200.6km Leicester to Hatton Locks and back https://www.strava.com/activities/2186226562

(3) Mar 30th 203km Leicester, Northampton, Wellingborough, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2252255088

(4) Apr 22nd 203km Leicester to Blythe Bridge and Derby to Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667428 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667132

(5) May 4th 202km Leicester to Oakham to Waltham to Leciester https://www.strava.com/activities/2341300727

(6) May 18th 212km Leicester to Harworth and then Lincoln https://www.strava.com/activities/2378049234 (Main ride of 206km) then another home from the station to total 212km

(7) June 15th 208km Leicester, Royal Leamington Spa, Warwick, Wooton Wawen, Hampton in Arden, Coleshill, Fazeley, Lichfield, Curborough, Measham, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2451902394

(8) July 13th 205km Leicester, Gilmorton, Swinford, Catthorpe, Barby, Willoughby, Grandborough, Kites Hardwick, Leamington Hastings, Nirdingbury, Eathorpe, Cubbington, Leek Wooton, Hatton, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Knowle, Eastcote, Birmingham Airport, Coleshill Heath, Chelmsley Wood, Coleshill, Maxstoke Green End, Astley, Bedworth, Shilton, Wolvey, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva, Bitteswell, Gilmorton, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2528369824

(9) July 17th 204km Leicester to Beverley to see the folks
https://www.strava.com/activities/2545594049

(10) Aug 03rd 201km Leicester up to the north west of Derby and then across to Old Dalby and back to Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2587221153


----------



## lazybloke (4 Aug 2019)

12 rides done, so should achieve my modest lunacy target of 50km in the next week or so, and then think about stretching that distance during the remainder of the year.


----------



## lane (4 Aug 2019)

*Target Distance 80km
11 Rides Completed*

20th July Suffolk Lanes Audax 168km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550549429
4th May Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km https://www.strava.com/activities/2347143442
2nd August 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584859998
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157
6th July 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2509698804
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342
5th May Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346821901
14th July 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2531975404
6th May Bourne to Derby 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346822041
18th May Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2377675671
22nd June, 82km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778


----------



## Fiona R (5 Aug 2019)

*2019 Target distance 200km*

*Qualifying rides (10) sorted by distance*

8: Sun 30th June *238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home
5: Weds 18th Apr* 219km 2413m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax *Home-Long Ashton-Bristol-Halen-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Congresbury-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home
7: Sat 1st June *218km 2202m Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax *Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury
6: Sat 11th May* 214km 1802m South Glos 100 Audax + ECE *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home
1: Sat 12th Jan* 210km 2250m **GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley
3: Sat 23rd Feb* 208km 2643m **Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol
4: Sat 9th Mar* 205km 3134m GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km Audax *Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch
9: Sat 27th July* 205km 1672m DIY 200km New Forest Out and Back Audax *Radstock-Frome-Longleat Forest/Estate-Warmisnter-Boyton-Wilton-Salisbury-New-Forest-Lyndhurst-Brockenhurst and reverse back
*10: Sat 3rd Aug 203km 2801m Rollin' and Tumblin' 200km Audax Alveston-Old Severn Bridge-St Arvans-Devauden-Raglan-Llanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Merthyr Tydfil-Pontsticill-Talybont on Usk-Crickhowell-Llanfoist-Abergavenny-Broad Oak-Llancloudy-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans--Old Severn Bridge-Alveston*
2: Sat 9th Feb* 201km 1492m **DIY Born to be Wild 200km Audax* Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home


----------



## Aravis (8 Aug 2019)

Target distance: *200km*
Qualifying rides: *9
*
Jan 6th: Feeling the effects of my flu jab?* 202.95km. *Gloucester - Chepstow - Abergavenny - Pontrilas - Tewkesbury - Gloucester.
Feb 12th: From Aveling to Innsworth. *201.97km. *Avening, Beverston, Cherington, Daglingworth, Ewen, Filkins, Great Rissington, Hinton on the Green, Innworth.
March 19th: Old Man Quixotic. *226.57km. *Quedgeley, Rockhampton, Stone, Thornbury, Upper Morton, Viney Hill, Westbury-on-Severn, Exhall.
April 8th: A Damp Squab. *200.77km. *Somerset Monument - Cotswold Water Park - Coln Valley - The Hams.
May 13th: Strictly Broadway. *227.68km. *Broadway Tower - Windrush Valley - Cotswold Water Park - Saul and Elmore.
June 21st: La Flèche d'Eardisland.* 201.00km.* Rural Herefordshire and Arrow Valley.
July 2nd: Nobody Does it Slower... *205.41km.* Moons Moat and Holt Fleet.
July 13th: That Elusive Thirteenth. *201.47km.* Broadway, Bredon Hill, Castlemorton Lanes and Kempley.
August 4th: Barnt Conversion. *207.12km.* Barnt Green Bash 100km Audax plus ECE from Gloucester.


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Aug 2019)

Target distance: *150*km (Actual distance 151km)
Qualifying rides: *15 - Complete*

11. June 10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, M'ton-in-T'dale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
7. April 30th - 161km / 2,771m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Shap, Orton, Hawes, Ribblehead)
9. May 15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale,, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
14. June 27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Casterton)
2. April 6th - 156km / 3,370m. (Newby Head, Redmire, Grinton Moor, Marske, Newsham, The Stang, Fleak Moss)
3. April 10th - 155km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
6. April 23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
4. April 13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
12. June 18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
1. March 29th - 152km / 2,860m. (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
5. April 17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
8. May 4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
10. May 23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
13. June 22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
*15. August 8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)*


----------



## aferris2 (8 Aug 2019)

Target distance: 100km
Qualifying rides (14)

8. 03 Jun: 116 km 2864 ft
Ingatestone, Roxwell, The Easters, Great Dunmow, The Flitch Way, Bishops Stortford, The Rodings, Mountnessing, Billericay
https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345
11. 16 Jul: 111.72 km 2510 ft
Danbury, Witham, Braintree, Great Dunmow, Chelmsford
https://www.strava.com/activities/2537125276
3. 16 Apr: 111.12 km 2444ft
Stock, East Hanningfield, Maldon, Tiptree, Layer Marney, Abberton reservoir, Messing, Kelvedon, Witham, Boreham, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483
2. 17Feb: 109.48km 2369ft
Stock, Ingatestone, Norton Heath, Abbess Roding, Felsted, Bannister Green, Cock Green, Little Waltham, Chelmsford, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510
13. 2 Aug: 108.46 km 1673 ft
Hungry Hill, Mundesly, paling, Waxham, Canister, Great Yarmouth, Stalham, Bacton, Hungry Hill
https://www.strava.com/activities/2584304784
10. 29 Jun: 106.8 km 1804 ft
South Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Tillingham, Bradwell, Maldon, Bicknacre, East Hanningfield
https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742
4. 7 May: 106.35 km 1781ft
Stock, South Hanningfield, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Purleigh, East Hanningfield, West Hanningfield, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/
*14. 4 Aug: 104.6 km 2572 ft
Hungry Hill, Cromer, Sheringham, Wells-next-the-sea, Holkham, Stiffkey, Salthouse, Cromer, Southrepps, Hungry Hill
Part 1. Part 2*
5. 21 May: 104 km 2743ft
Chelmsford, Braintree, Finchingfield, Great Dunmow, Roswell, Ingatestone
https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736
9. 22 Jun: 103.99 km 1798 ft
Burnham on Crouch, Bradwell on Sea, Maldon
https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831
7. 1 Jun: 103.1 km 2438ft
Billericay, Mountnessing, Chipping Ongar, High Easter, Chignal St. James, Danbury, The Hanningfields
https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072
12. 23 Jul: 102.72 km 1975 ft
Battlesbridge, Raleigh, Hadleigh, Leigh on Sea, Southend on Sea, Great Wakering, Rochford, Hawkwell, Battlesbridge, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2556381195
1. 01 Jan: 102.45km 3753ft
Stock, Mountnessing, Kelvedon Hatch, Passingford Bridge, Theydon Bois, Buckhurst Hill, Loughton, Abridge, Pilgrims Hatch, Hutton, Preaching Cross, Stock
https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
6. 24 May: 102.09 km 1850ft
East Hanningfield, Purleigh, Latchingdon, Bradwell, Gillingham, South Woodham Ferrers, Hanningfield resevoir
https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2019)

Target Distance 200km.

Qualifying Rides (10) 
(1) Feb 17th 201.9km Leicester to Verney Junction and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/2155677223
(2) Mar 2nd 200.6km Leicester to Hatton Locks and back https://www.strava.com/activities/2186226562
(3) Mar 30th 203km Leicester, Northampton, Wellingborough, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2252255088
(4) Apr 22nd 203km Leicester to Blythe Bridge and Derby to Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667428 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667132
(5) May 4th 202km Leicester to Oakham to Waltham to Leciester https://www.strava.com/activities/2341300727
(6) May 18th 212km Leicester to Harworth and then Lincoln https://www.strava.com/activities/2378049234 (Main ride of 206km) then another home from the station to total 212km
(7) June 15th 208km Leicester, Royal Leamington Spa, Warwick, Wooton Wawen, Hampton in Arden, Coleshill, Fazeley, Lichfield, Curborough, Measham, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2451902394
(8) July 13th 205km Leicester, Gilmorton, Swinford, Catthorpe, Barby, Willoughby, Grandborough, Kites Hardwick, Leamington Hastings, Nirdingbury, Eathorpe, Cubbington, Leek Wooton, Hatton, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Knowle, Eastcote, Birmingham Airport, Coleshill Heath, Chelmsley Wood, Coleshill, Maxstoke Green End, Astley, Bedworth, Shilton, Wolvey, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva, Bitteswell, Gilmorton, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2528369824
(9) July 17th 204km Leicester to Beverley to see the folks
https://www.strava.com/activities/2545594049
(10) Leicester to Lincoln (179km) and then Sileby to Leicester (25km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/2607451099
https://www.strava.com/activities/2607450054


----------



## bluenotebob (18 Aug 2019)

Target distance 70km in a day

Qualifying rides (11)

(6) June 2nd 2019: 94.06km, Home – Lancras – la Riaye – Home (food) – Mauron – Trégadoret – Loyat – Henlée – Helléan – Penros – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Bosbaron – Chateau Trô – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 
(7) June 3rd 2019: 90.42km, Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – les Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home
(1) February 13th 2019 : 82.41km, Mauron to Malestroit (on the V3 Voie Verte), returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte.
(5) May 17th 2019: 82.08km, Home – la Murtay – Chateau Trô – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – le Val – Josselin – Montertelot – le Roc St. André – Mauron – Home
(3) March 30th 2019 : 81.52km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland – Trémorel – St Méen-le-Grand – Muel – St Malon-sur-Mel – Paimpont – Mauron – le Bois-de-la-Roche – Home
*(11) August 18th 2019: 80.20km*, Home – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Kerminy – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
(8) June 20th 2019: 79.06km, Home – Kerminy – Esquiniac – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
(10) July 31st 2019: 77.86km, Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet – Guilliers – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Lancras – Trémorel – St Brieuc-de-Bois – Merdrignac – Trega – le Bos Tarju – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Home 
(4) May 9th 2019: 74.27km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland– La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home
(2) March 8th 2019 : 74.21km*, *Home – Mauron – (on the V3(S)) – le Pont des Deux Rivières – (on the Nantes-to-Brest canal) – Josselin – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home
(9) July 11th 2019 71.39km, Home – loop around Evriguet – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2019)

Target distance: 161 kms.

9 qualifying rides (sorted by distance)...

(8) July 20th: 174 kms. Walkden, Roe Green Loopline, Bridgewater canal, Dunham, Moulton, Venetian Marina cafe (Cholmondeston), Beeston, Delamere Forest, Great Budworth, Dunham, Irlam Locks, Port Salford Greenway, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].

(7) July 13th: 172 kms***. York, Howden, North Ferriby, TPT, Humber Bridge, Barton Waterside (cafe), Humber Bridge, TPT, North Ferriby, Stamford Bridge, York - [details].

(3) May 18th: 172 kms***. Manchester, Dunham, Weaverham, Eureka cafe, Dunham, Bridgewater canal, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].

(6) July 5th: 168 kms. Todmorden, Over Town, Trawden, Black Lane Ends, Earby, Barnoldswick, Old Roman Rd, Downham, Whalley [cafe], York, Mellor, Leyland, Ormskirk, Dalton, Appley Bridge, [train], Littleborough, Todmorden.

(5) June 22nd: 168 kms. Todmorden, Clitheroe, Settle, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Earby, Barnoldswick, Leeds-Liverpool canal towpath, Burnley - [details].

(1) March 23rd: 165 kms***. Garforth, Spofforth, Cowthorpe, Trumfleet, Norton, Fairburn, Garforth - [details].
*
(9) August 20th: 164 kms*. Rose Grove, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitechapel, Kirkham, Elswick (ice cream stop at Bonds), Cartford toll bridge, Pilling, Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge (supermarket snacks), Ribchester, Langho, Rishton, towpath to Church, Accrington.

(2) May 11th: 161 kms. Todmorden, Whalley, Whitewell, Quernmore, Conder Green, Longridge, Whalley, Todmorden - [details].

(4) June 6th: 161 kms***. Todmorden, Littleborough, Castleton, Bury, Bolton, Chorley, Maghull, Skelmersdale, Wigan, [train->] Littleborough, Todmorden.


*** Ridden on my singlespeed bike (52/19 gear)


----------



## lazybloke (25 Aug 2019)

Target: 50km
Qualifying rides: 13, lunacy achieved with a holiday ride in Cornwall.
Port Isaac > Trewetha > St Endellion > Bodieve > Wadebridge > Undertown Wood > Padstow > Rock > Daymer Bay > St Enodoc > Polzeath > Trelights > Port Isaac
(Garmin switched off for the Padstow/Rock ferry!)


----------



## lane (26 Aug 2019)

*Target Distance 80km
12 Rides Completed*

23rd August 210km DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/2645089606
20th July Suffolk Lanes Audax 168km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550549429
4th May Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km https://www.strava.com/activities/2347143442
2nd August 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584859998
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157
6th July 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2509698804
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342
5th May Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346821901
14th July 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2531975404
6th May Bourne to Derby 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346822041
18th May Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2377675671
22nd June, 82km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2019)

Target Distance 200km.

Qualifying Rides (11) 
(1) Feb 17th 201.9km Leicester to Verney Junction and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/2155677223
(2) Mar 2nd 200.6km Leicester to Hatton Locks and back https://www.strava.com/activities/2186226562
(3) Mar 30th 203km Leicester, Northampton, Wellingborough, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2252255088
(4) Apr 22nd 203km Leicester to Blythe Bridge and Derby to Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667428 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667132
(5) May 4th 202km Leicester to Oakham to Waltham to Leciester https://www.strava.com/activities/2341300727
(6) May 18th 212km Leicester to Harworth and then Lincoln https://www.strava.com/activities/2378049234 (Main ride of 206km) then another home from the station to total 212km
(7) June 15th 208km Leicester, Royal Leamington Spa, Warwick, Wooton Wawen, Hampton in Arden, Coleshill, Fazeley, Lichfield, Curborough, Measham, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2451902394
(8) July 13th 205km Leicester, Gilmorton, Swinford, Catthorpe, Barby, Willoughby, Grandborough, Kites Hardwick, Leamington Hastings, Nirdingbury, Eathorpe, Cubbington, Leek Wooton, Hatton, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Knowle, Eastcote, Birmingham Airport, Coleshill Heath, Chelmsley Wood, Coleshill, Maxstoke Green End, Astley, Bedworth, Shilton, Wolvey, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva, Bitteswell, Gilmorton, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2528369824
(9) July 17th 204km Leicester to Beverley to see the folks
https://www.strava.com/activities/2545594049

(10) Aug 03rd 201km Leicester up to the north west of Derby and then across to Old Dalby and back to Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2587221153

(11) August 10th Leicester to Lincoln (179km) and then Sileby to Leicester (25km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/2607451099
https://www.strava.com/activities/2607450054


----------



## Bazzer (31 Aug 2019)

Target distance 80 kms.
Rides so far 6
May 5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Worsley, Irlam, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cucheth, home 81.2kms
June 1st Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 80.93 kms
June 15th Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 81.33 kms
July 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Winwick, Hermitage Green, Lowton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Cucheth, Lane Head, Croft, home 84.32 kms[
August 2nd Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Irlam, Swinton, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Warrington, Orford, Locking Stumps, Risley, Croft, home 80.6 kms 2 points
(Dragged myself round with this one. It felt like my legs belonged to someone else)
August 31st Winwick, Great Sankey, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Warburton, Woolston, Birchwood, Risley, Glazebrook, East Lancs to Lowton, Culcheth, Croft, home 80.2 kms


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2019)

Target distance: 161 kms.

10 qualifying rides (sorted by distance)...

(8) July 20th: 174 kms. Walkden, Roe Green Loopline, Bridgewater canal, Dunham, Moulton, Venetian Marina cafe (Cholmondeston), Beeston, Delamere Forest, Great Budworth, Dunham, Irlam Locks, Port Salford Greenway, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].

*(10) August 31st: 172 kms***.* Walkden, Roe Green Loopline, Bridgewater canal, A57 cyclepath, Dunham, Moulton, Venetian Marina cafe (Cholmondeston), Beeston, Delamere Forest, Great Budworth, Dunham, Irlam Locks, A57 cyclepath, Port Salford Greenway, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].

(7) July 13th: 172 kms***. York, Howden, North Ferriby, TPT, Humber Bridge, Barton Waterside (cafe), Humber Bridge, TPT, North Ferriby, Stamford Bridge, York - [details].

(3) May 18th: 172 kms***. Manchester, Dunham, Weaverham, Eureka cafe, Dunham, Bridgewater canal, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].

(6) July 5th: 168 kms. Todmorden, Over Town, Trawden, Black Lane Ends, Earby, Barnoldswick, Old Roman Rd, Downham, Whalley [cafe], York, Mellor, Leyland, Ormskirk, Dalton, Appley Bridge, [train], Littleborough, Todmorden.

(5) June 22nd: 168 kms. Todmorden, Clitheroe, Settle, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Earby, Barnoldswick, Leeds-Liverpool canal towpath, Burnley - [details].

(1) March 23rd: 165 kms***. Garforth, Spofforth, Cowthorpe, Trumfleet, Norton, Fairburn, Garforth - [details].

(9) August 20th: 164 kms. Rose Grove, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitechapel, Kirkham, Elswick (ice cream stop at Bonds), Cartford toll bridge, Pilling, Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge (supermarket snacks), Ribchester, Langho, Rishton, towpath to Church, Accrington.

(2) May 11th: 161 kms. Todmorden, Whalley, Whitewell, Quernmore, Conder Green, Longridge, Whalley, Todmorden - [details].

(4) June 6th: 161 kms***. Todmorden, Littleborough, Castleton, Bury, Bolton, Chorley, Maghull, Skelmersdale, Wigan, [train->] Littleborough, Todmorden.


*** Ridden on my singlespeed bike (52/19 gear)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2019)

Target Distance 200km.

Qualifying Rides (12) 
(1) Feb 17th 201.9km Leicester to Verney Junction and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/2155677223
(2) Mar 2nd 200.6km Leicester to Hatton Locks and back https://www.strava.com/activities/2186226562
(3) Mar 30th 203km Leicester, Northampton, Wellingborough, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2252255088
(4) Apr 22nd 203km Leicester to Blythe Bridge and Derby to Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667428 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667132
(5) May 4th 202km Leicester to Oakham to Waltham to Leciester https://www.strava.com/activities/2341300727
(6) May 18th 212km Leicester to Harworth and then Lincoln https://www.strava.com/activities/2378049234 (Main ride of 206km) then another home from the station to total 212km
(7) June 15th 208km Leicester, Royal Leamington Spa, Warwick, Wooton Wawen, Hampton in Arden, Coleshill, Fazeley, Lichfield, Curborough, Measham, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2451902394
(8) July 13th 205km Leicester, Gilmorton, Swinford, Catthorpe, Barby, Willoughby, Grandborough, Kites Hardwick, Leamington Hastings, Nirdingbury, Eathorpe, Cubbington, Leek Wooton, Hatton, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Knowle, Eastcote, Birmingham Airport, Coleshill Heath, Chelmsley Wood, Coleshill, Maxstoke Green End, Astley, Bedworth, Shilton, Wolvey, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva, Bitteswell, Gilmorton, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2528369824
(9) July 17th 204km Leicester to Beverley to see the folks
https://www.strava.com/activities/2545594049

(10) Aug 03rd 201km Leicester up to the north west of Derby and then across to Old Dalby and back to Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2587221153

(11) August 10th Leicester to Lincoln (179km) and then Sileby to Leicester (25km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/2607451099
https://www.strava.com/activities/2607450054

(12) September 01st Leicester to Newark and back (204km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/2670827101


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Sep 2019)

Target distance 70km in a day

Qualifying rides (12)

*(12) September 1st 2019: 98.02km,* Home – Kerminy – Guilliers – Home (food) – Morinais – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (retrieve lunettes) – Guilliers – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Helléan – la Taude – la Ville Colliot – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Ville Briend – le Faux – Home 
(6) June 2nd 2019: 94.06km, Home – Lancras – la Riaye – Home (food) – Mauron – Trégadoret – Loyat – Henlée – Helléan – Penros – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Bosbaron – Chateau Trô – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 
(7) June 3rd 2019: 90.42km, Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – les Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home
(1) February 13th 2019 : 82.41km, Mauron to Malestroit (on the V3 Voie Verte), returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte.
(5) May 17th 2019: 82.08km, Home – la Murtay – Chateau Trô – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – le Val – Josselin – Montertelot – le Roc St. André – Mauron – Home
(3) March 30th 2019 : 81.52km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland – Trémorel – St Méen-le-Grand – Muel – St Malon-sur-Mel – Paimpont – Mauron – le Bois-de-la-Roche – Home
(11) August 18th 2019: 80.20km, Home – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Kerminy – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
(8) June 20th 2019: 79.06km, Home – Kerminy – Esquiniac – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
(10) July 31st 2019: 77.86km, Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet – Guilliers – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Lancras – Trémorel – St Brieuc-de-Bois – Merdrignac – Trega – le Bos Tarju – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Home 
(4) May 9th 2019: 74.27km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland– La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home
(2) March 8th 2019 : 74.21km*, *Home – Mauron – (on the V3(S)) – le Pont des Deux Rivières – (on the Nantes-to-Brest canal) – Josselin – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home
(9) July 11th 2019 71.39km, Home – loop around Evriguet – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – St Brieuc-de-Mauron –


----------



## lane (2 Sep 2019)

*Target Distance 80km
13 Rides Completed
*
23rd August 210km DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/2645089606
20th July Suffolk Lanes Audax 168km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550549429
4th May Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km https://www.strava.com/activities/2347143442
2nd August 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584859998
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157
6th July 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2509698804
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342
5th May Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346821901
14th July 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2531975404
6th May Bourne to Derby 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346822041
18th May Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2377675671
30th August 2018 Beacon Hill Country Park 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2667341669
22nd June, 82km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778


----------



## Bazzer (8 Sep 2019)

Target distance 80 kms.
Rides so far 7
May 5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Worsley, Irlam, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cucheth, home 81.2kms
June 1st Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 80.93 kms
June 15th Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 81.33 kms
July 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Winwick, Hermitage Green, Lowton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Cucheth, Lane Head, Croft, home 84.32 kms[
August 2nd Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Irlam, Swinton, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Warrington, Orford, Locking Stumps, Risley, Croft, home 80.6 kms
(Dragged myself round with this one. It felt like my legs belonged to someone else)
August 31st Winwick, Great Sankey, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Warburton, Woolston, Birchwood, Risley, Glazebrook, East Lancs to Lowton, Culcheth, Croft, home 80.2 kms
September 8th Winwick, Burtonwood, Bold, Ashton in Makefield, Worsley, Irlam, Lymm, Grappenhall, Warrington, Woolston, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 81.4 kms


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2019)

Target distance: 161 kms.

11 qualifying rides (sorted by distance)...

*(11) September 7th: 175 kms***.* Todmorden. Train -> Leeds, Barwick-in-Elmet, Towton, Cawood (cafe), Stamford Bridge, Malton (cafe), Sand Hutton, York, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Aberford, Garforth, Trains -> Hebden Bridge, Todmorden.

(8) July 20th: 174 kms. Walkden, Roe Green Loopline, Bridgewater canal, Dunham, Moulton, Venetian Marina cafe (Cholmondeston), Beeston, Delamere Forest, Great Budworth, Dunham, Irlam Locks, Port Salford Greenway, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].

(10) August 31st: 172 kms***. Walkden, Roe Green Loopline, Bridgewater canal, A57 cyclepath, Dunham, Moulton, Venetian Marina cafe (Cholmondeston), Beeston, Delamere Forest, Great Budworth, Dunham, Irlam Locks, A57 cyclepath, Port Salford Greenway, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].

(7) July 13th: 172 kms***. York, Howden, North Ferriby, TPT, Humber Bridge, Barton Waterside (cafe), Humber Bridge, TPT, North Ferriby, Stamford Bridge, York - [details].

(3) May 18th: 172 kms***. Manchester, Dunham, Weaverham, Eureka cafe, Dunham, Bridgewater canal, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].

(6) July 5th: 168 kms. Todmorden, Over Town, Trawden, Black Lane Ends, Earby, Barnoldswick, Old Roman Rd, Downham, Whalley [cafe], York, Mellor, Leyland, Ormskirk, Dalton, Appley Bridge, [train], Littleborough, Todmorden.

(5) June 22nd: 168 kms. Todmorden, Clitheroe, Settle, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Earby, Barnoldswick, Leeds-Liverpool canal towpath, Burnley - [details].

(1) March 23rd: 165 kms***. Garforth, Spofforth, Cowthorpe, Trumfleet, Norton, Fairburn, Garforth - [details].

(9) August 20th: 164 kms. Rose Grove, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitechapel, Kirkham, Elswick (ice cream stop at Bonds), Cartford toll bridge, Pilling, Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge (supermarket snacks), Ribchester, Langho, Rishton, towpath to Church, Accrington.

(2) May 11th: 161 kms. Todmorden, Whalley, Whitewell, Quernmore, Conder Green, Longridge, Whalley, Todmorden - [details].

(4) June 6th: 161 kms***. Todmorden, Littleborough, Castleton, Bury, Bolton, Chorley, Maghull, Skelmersdale, Wigan, [train->] Littleborough, Todmorden.


*** Ridden on my singlespeed bike (52/19 gear)


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Sep 2019)

Target distance: *150*km (Actual distance 152km)
Qualifying rides: *16 - Complete*

11. June 10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, M'ton-in-T'dale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
7. April 30th - 161km / 2,771m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Shap, Orton, Hawes, Ribblehead)
9. May 15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale,, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
14. June 27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Casterton)
2. April 6th - 156km / 3,370m. (Newby Head, Redmire, Grinton Moor, Marske, Newsham, The Stang, Fleak Moss)
3. April 10th - 155km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
6. April 23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
*16. Sept. 8th - 153km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, round Pendle Hill, Quernmore, Trough, Cross of Greet)*
4. April 13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
12. June 18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
1. March 29th - 152km / 2,860m. (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
5. April 17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
8. May 4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
10. May 23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
13. June 22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe Scar, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
15. August 8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)


----------



## bluenotebob (12 Sep 2019)

Target distance 70km in a day

* Qualifying rides (13) - completed* 

(12) September 1st 2019: 98.02km, Home – Kerminy – Guilliers – Home (food) – Morinais – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (retrieve lunettes) – Guilliers – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Helléan – la Taude – la Ville Colliot – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Ville Briend – le Faux – Home 
(6) June 2nd 2019: 94.06km, Home – Lancras – la Riaye – Home (food) – Mauron – Trégadoret – Loyat – Henlée – Helléan – Penros – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Bosbaron – Chateau Trô – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 
(7) June 3rd 2019: 90.42km, Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – les Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home
*(13) September 12th 2019: 89.24km*, Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) - and return (all cycled on Brittany's V3 Voie Verte)
(1) February 13th 2019 : 82.41km, Mauron to Malestroit (on the V3 Voie Verte), returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte.
(5) May 17th 2019: 82.08km, Home – la Murtay – Chateau Trô – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – le Val – Josselin – Montertelot – le Roc St. André – Mauron – Home
(3) March 30th 2019 : 81.52km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland – Trémorel – St Méen-le-Grand – Muel – St Malon-sur-Mel – Paimpont – Mauron – le Bois-de-la-Roche – Home
(11) August 18th 2019: 80.20km, Home – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Kerminy – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
(8) June 20th 2019: 79.06km, Home – Kerminy – Esquiniac – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
(10) July 31st 2019: 77.86km, Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet – Guilliers – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Lancras – Trémorel – St Brieuc-de-Bois – Merdrignac – Trega – le Bos Tarju – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Home 
(4) May 9th 2019: 74.27km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland– La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home
(2) March 8th 2019 : 74.21km*, *Home – Mauron – (on the V3(S)) – le Pont des Deux Rivières – (on the Nantes-to-Brest canal) – Josselin – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home
(9) July 11th 2019 71.39km, Home – loop around Evriguet – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## lane (17 Sep 2019)

*Target Distance 80km
15 Rides Completed
*
23rd August 210km DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/2645089606
20th July Suffolk Lanes Audax 168km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550549429
4th May Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km https://www.strava.com/activities/2347143442
2nd August 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584859998
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157
6th July 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2509698804
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342
15th September 101 km Wold Traverse Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/2712132397
5th May Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346821901
14th July 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2531975404
6th May Bourne to Derby 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346822041
8th September 93km https://www.strava.com/activities/2690776581
18th May Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2377675671
30th August 2018 Beacon Hill Country Park 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2667341669
22nd June, 82km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Sep 2019)

Qualifying Rides (13)
(1) Feb 17th 201.9km Leicester to Verney Junction and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/2155677223
(2) Mar 2nd 200.6km Leicester to Hatton Locks and back https://www.strava.com/activities/2186226562
(3) Mar 30th 203km Leicester, Northampton, Wellingborough, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2252255088
(4) Apr 22nd 203km Leicester to Blythe Bridge and Derby to Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667428 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667132
(5) May 4th 202km Leicester to Oakham to Waltham to Leciester https://www.strava.com/activities/2341300727
(6) May 18th 212km Leicester to Harworth and then Lincoln https://www.strava.com/activities/2378049234 (Main ride of 206km) then another home from the station to total 212km
(7) June 15th 208km Leicester, Royal Leamington Spa, Warwick, Wooton Wawen, Hampton in Arden, Coleshill, Fazeley, Lichfield, Curborough, Measham, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2451902394
(8) July 13th 205km Leicester, Gilmorton, Swinford, Catthorpe, Barby, Willoughby, Grandborough, Kites Hardwick, Leamington Hastings, Nirdingbury, Eathorpe, Cubbington, Leek Wooton, Hatton, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Knowle, Eastcote, Birmingham Airport, Coleshill Heath, Chelmsley Wood, Coleshill, Maxstoke Green End, Astley, Bedworth, Shilton, Wolvey, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva, Bitteswell, Gilmorton, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2528369824
(9) July 17th 204km Leicester to Beverley to see the folks
https://www.strava.com/activities/2545594049

(10) Aug 03rd 201km Leicester up to the north west of Derby and then across to Old Dalby and back to Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2587221153

(11) August 10th Leicester to Lincoln (179km) and then Sileby to Leicester (25km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/2607451099
https://www.strava.com/activities/2607450054

(12) September 01st Leicester to Newark and back (204km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/2670827101

(13) September 17th Leicester to Wellingborugh (182km) train station to home (7km) shopping trip (15km) (204km total)
https://www.strava.com/activities/2716833742
https://www.strava.com/activities/2716832515
https://www.strava.com/activities/2716832674


----------



## StuartG (22 Sep 2019)

Target Distance: 100 miles
Qualifying Rides: 9

1. 10th June 171.51 miles: Heeg-Fietselfstedentocht(235km)-Heeg [lifetime distance record] [A]
2. 23rd June 129.55 miles: Hampton Court-Newbury-Bradford-on-Avon [A]
3. 21st April 108.57 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Plaxtol-Yalding-Smarden-Yalding-Hildenborough-Godstone-Whyteflete South
4. 6th July 105.76 miles: Sydenham-West Wickham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Bracknell-Tattenham Corner [A]
5. 19th May 105.34 miles: Sydenham-Turners Hill-Handcross-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Handcross-Gatwick-Sydenham [A]
6. 30th March 102.95 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Wrotham-East Malling-Marden-East Peckham-Hildenborough-Godstone-Sydenham
7. 16th June 101.96 miles: Sydenham-West Wickham-Purley-Yalding-Hever-Godstone-Purley-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*8. 21st September: 100.66 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Borough Green-Marden-Chillcot-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]*
9. 24th June 100.59 miles: Bradford-on-Avon-Taunton-Exeter-Bridford [A]


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2019)

Target distance: 161 kms.

12 qualifying rides (sorted by distance)...

*(12) September 21st: 179 kms. * [Train from Todmorden] Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Old Roman Rd, Whalley, Cow Ark, Inglewhite, Bilsborrow, Salwick, Inskip, Pilling, Bay Horse, Scorton, Whitechapel, Longridge Fell, Mitton, Whalley, Old Roman Rd, Padiham Greenway, Rose Grove THEN [Totally unwanted lumpy busy main road ride back due to train cancellation!!], A646 to Todmorden.

(11) September 7th: 175 kms***. Todmorden. Train -> Leeds, Barwick-in-Elmet, Towton, Cawood (cafe), Stamford Bridge, Malton (cafe), Sand Hutton, York, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster, Aberford, Garforth, Trains -> Hebden Bridge, Todmorden.

(8) July 20th: 174 kms. Walkden, Roe Green Loopline, Bridgewater canal, Dunham, Moulton, Venetian Marina cafe (Cholmondeston), Beeston, Delamere Forest, Great Budworth, Dunham, Irlam Locks, Port Salford Greenway, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].

(10) August 31st: 172 kms***. Walkden, Roe Green Loopline, Bridgewater canal, A57 cyclepath, Dunham, Moulton, Venetian Marina cafe (Cholmondeston), Beeston, Delamere Forest, Great Budworth, Dunham, Irlam Locks, A57 cyclepath, Port Salford Greenway, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].

(7) July 13th: 172 kms***. York, Howden, North Ferriby, TPT, Humber Bridge, Barton Waterside (cafe), Humber Bridge, TPT, North Ferriby, Stamford Bridge, York - [details].

(3) May 18th: 172 kms***. Manchester, Dunham, Weaverham, Eureka cafe, Dunham, Bridgewater canal, Roe Green Loopline, Walkden - [details].

(6) July 5th: 168 kms. Todmorden, Over Town, Trawden, Black Lane Ends, Earby, Barnoldswick, Old Roman Rd, Downham, Whalley [cafe], York, Mellor, Leyland, Ormskirk, Dalton, Appley Bridge, [train], Littleborough, Todmorden.

(5) June 22nd: 168 kms. Todmorden, Clitheroe, Settle, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Earby, Barnoldswick, Leeds-Liverpool canal towpath, Burnley - [details].

(1) March 23rd: 165 kms***. Garforth, Spofforth, Cowthorpe, Trumfleet, Norton, Fairburn, Garforth - [details].

(9) August 20th: 164 kms. Rose Grove, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitechapel, Kirkham, Elswick (ice cream stop at Bonds), Cartford toll bridge, Pilling, Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge (supermarket snacks), Ribchester, Langho, Rishton, towpath to Church, Accrington.

(2) May 11th: 161 kms. Todmorden, Whalley, Whitewell, Quernmore, Conder Green, Longridge, Whalley, Todmorden - [details].

(4) June 6th: 161 kms***. Todmorden, Littleborough, Castleton, Bury, Bolton, Chorley, Maghull, Skelmersdale, Wigan, [train->] Littleborough, Todmorden.


*** Ridden on my singlespeed bike (52/19 gear)


----------



## Fiona R (22 Sep 2019)

*2019 Target distance 200km*

*Qualifying rides (11) sorted by distance*

*11: Sat 21st Sept 254km 2440m GWR Plains and Trains PTNA Audax Home-Bristol-Warmley-Malmesbury-Blunsdon-Wootton Bassett-Avebury-Woodhenge-Stonehenge-Shrewton-Boyton-Stoke St Michael-Radstock-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Home*
8: Sun 30th June *238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home
5: Weds 18th Apr* 219km 2413m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax *Home-Long Ashton-Bristol-Halen-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Congresbury-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home
7: Sat 1st June *218km 2202m Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax *Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury
6: Sat 11th May* 214km 1802m South Glos 100 Audax + ECE *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home
1: Sat 12th Jan* 210km 2250m **GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley
3: Sat 23rd Feb* 208km 2643m **Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol
4: Sat 9th Mar* 205km 3134m GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km Audax *Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch
9: Sat 27th July* 205km 1672m DIY 200km New Forest Out and Back Audax *Radstock-Frome-Longleat Forest/Estate-Warmisnter-Boyton-Wilton-Salisbury-New-Forest-Lyndhurst-Brockenhurst and reverse back
10: Sat 3rd Aug* 203km 2801m Rollin' and Tumblin' 200km Audax *Alveston-Old Severn Bridge-St Arvans-Devauden-Raglan-Llanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Merthyr Tydfil-Pontsticill-Talybont on Usk-Crickhowell-Llanfoist-Abergavenny-Broad Oak-Llancloudy-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans--Old Severn Bridge-Alveston
2: Sat 9th Feb* 201km 1492m **DIY Born to be Wild 200km Audax* Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home


----------



## lazybloke (25 Sep 2019)

As mentioned recently in the chatzone I've now done 15 rides meeting my target of 50km. Opportunities to ride are now looking very scarce but I'll hope to push that distance during October. 

My top 13 now looks like this:


----------



## Aravis (28 Sep 2019)

Time for an update:

Target distance: *200km*
Qualifying rides: *11*

Jan 6th: Feeling the effects of my flu jab?* 202.95km. *Gloucester - Chepstow - Abergavenny - Pontrilas - Tewkesbury - Gloucester.
Feb 12th: From Aveling to Innsworth. *201.97km. *Avening, Beverston, Cherington, Daglingworth, Ewen, Filkins, Great Rissington, Hinton on the Green, Innworth.
March 19th: Old Man Quixotic. *226.57km. *Quedgeley, Rockhampton, Stone, Thornbury, Upper Morton, Viney Hill, Westbury-on-Severn, Exhall.
April 8th: A Damp Squab. *200.77km. *Somerset Monument - Cotswold Water Park - Coln Valley - The Hams.
May 13th: Strictly Broadway. *227.68km. *Broadway Tower - Windrush Valley - Cotswold Water Park - Saul and Elmore.
June 21st: La Flèche d'Eardisland.* 201.00km.* Rural Herefordshire and Arrow Valley.
July 2nd: Nobody Does it Slower... *205.41km.* Moons Moat and Holt Fleet.
July 13th: That Elusive Thirteenth. *201.47km.* Broadway, Bredon Hill, Castlemorton Lanes and Kempley.
August 4th: Barnt Conversion. *207.12km.* Barnt Green Bash 100km Audax plus ECE from Gloucester.
September 3rd: Newport with Butterflies. *201.54km.* Newport via Severnside and southern Gwent.
September 19th: Racing to Zeals. *229.42km.* Gloucester to Burnham on Sea via Yatton Keynell and Zeals.


----------



## Bazzer (28 Sep 2019)

Target distance 80 kms.
Rides so far 8
May 5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Worsley, Irlam, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cucheth, home 81.2kms
June 1st Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 80.93 kms
June 15th Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 81.33 kms
July 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Winwick, Hermitage Green, Lowton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Cucheth, Lane Head, Croft, home 84.32 kms[
August 2nd Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Irlam, Swinton, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Warrington, Orford, Locking Stumps, Risley, Croft, home 80.6 kms
(Dragged myself round with this one. It felt like my legs belonged to someone else)
August 31st Winwick, Great Sankey, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Warburton, Woolston, Birchwood, Risley, Glazebrook, East Lancs to Lowton, Culcheth, Croft, home 80.2 kms
September 8th Winwick, Burtonwood, Bold, Ashton in Makefield, Worsley, Irlam, Lymm, Grappenhall, Warrington, Woolston, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 81.4 kms 
September 28th Lane Head, Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Orford, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 82.14km


----------



## Fiona R (29 Sep 2019)

*2019 Target distance 200km

Qualifying rides (12) sorted by distance*

11: Sat 21st Sept *254km 2440m GWR Plains and Trains PTNA Audax *Home-Bristol-Warmley-Malmesbury-Blunsdon-Wootton Bassett-Avebury-Woodhenge-Stonehenge-Shrewton-Boyton-Stoke St Michael-Radstock-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Home
8: Sun 30th June *238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home
5: Weds 18th Apr* 219km 2413m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax *Home-Long Ashton-Bristol-Halen-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Congresbury-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home
7: Sat 1st June *218km 2202m Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax *Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury
6: Sat 11th May* 214km 1802m South Glos 100 Audax + ECE *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home
1: Sat 12th Jan* 210km 2250m **GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley
3: Sat 23rd Feb* 208km 2643m **Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol
4: Sat 9th Mar* 205km 3134m GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km Audax *Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch
9: Sat 27th July* 205km 1672m DIY 200km New Forest Out and Back Audax *Radstock-Frome-Longleat Forest/Estate-Warmisnter-Boyton-Wilton-Salisbury-New-Forest-Lyndhurst-Brockenhurst and reverse back
*12: Sat 28th Sept 204km 2838m Borders and Castles 200km Audax Chepstow Castle-St Briavels-Coleford-Symonds Yat-Ross on Wye-Hoarwithy-Kimbolton-Yarpole-Croft Castle-Pembridge-Weobley-Cockyard-Ewyas Harold-Cross Ash-White Castle-Raglan-Llansoy-Devauden-Chepstow*
10: Sat 3rd Aug* 203km 2801m Rollin' and Tumblin' 200km Audax *Alveston-Old Severn Bridge-St Arvans-Devauden-Raglan-Llanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Merthyr Tydfil-Pontsticill-Talybont on Usk-Crickhowell-Llanfoist-Abergavenny-Broad Oak-Llancloudy-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans--Old Severn Bridge-Alveston
2: Sat 9th Feb* 201km 1492m**DIY Born to be Wild 200km Audax* Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2019)

Qualifying Rides (14)
(14) Sept 27th - 219km Leicester to York https://www.strava.com/activities/2752181312

(6) May 18th 212km Leicester to Harworth and then Lincoln https://www.strava.com/activities/2378049234 (Main ride of 206km) then another home from the station to total 212km

(7) June 15th 208km Leicester, Royal Leamington Spa, Warwick, Wooton Wawen, Hampton in Arden, Coleshill, Fazeley, Lichfield, Curborough, Measham, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2451902394

(8) July 13th 205km Leicester, Gilmorton, Swinford, Catthorpe, Barby, Willoughby, Grandborough, Kites Hardwick, Leamington Hastings, Nirdingbury, Eathorpe, Cubbington, Leek Wooton, Hatton, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Knowle, Eastcote, Birmingham Airport, Coleshill Heath, Chelmsley Wood, Coleshill, Maxstoke Green End, Astley, Bedworth, Shilton, Wolvey, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva, Bitteswell, Gilmorton, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2528369824

(12) September 01st Leicester to Newark and back (204km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/2670827101

(11) August 10th Leicester to Lincoln (179km) and then Sileby to Leicester (25km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/2607451099
https://www.strava.com/activities/2607450054

(13) September 17th Leicester to Wellingborugh (182km) train station to home (7km) shopping trip (15km) (204km total)
https://www.strava.com/activities/2716833742
https://www.strava.com/activities/2716832515
https://www.strava.com/activities/2716832674

(9) July 17th 204km Leicester to Beverley to see the folks
https://www.strava.com/activities/2545594049

(4) Apr 22nd 203km Leicester to Blythe Bridge and Derby to Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667428 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667132

(3) Mar 30th 203km Leicester, Northampton, Wellingborough, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2252255088

(1) Feb 17th 201.9km Leicester to Verney Junction and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/2155677223


(5) May 4th 202km Leicester to Oakham to Waltham to Leciester https://www.strava.com/activities/2341300727

(10) Aug 03rd 201km Leicester up to the north west of Derby and then across to Old Dalby and back to Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2587221153
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(2) Mar 2nd 200.6km Leicester to Hatton Locks and back https://www.strava.com/activities/2186226562


----------



## Bazzer (3 Oct 2019)

Target distance 80 kms.
Rides so far 9
May 5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Worsley, Irlam, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cucheth, home 81.2kms
June 1st Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 80.93 kms
June 15th Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 81.33 kms
July 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Winwick, Hermitage Green, Lowton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Cucheth, Lane Head, Croft, home 84.32 kms[
August 2nd Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Irlam, Swinton, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Warrington, Orford, Locking Stumps, Risley, Croft, home 80.6 kms
(Dragged myself round with this one. It felt like my legs belonged to someone else)
August 31st Winwick, Great Sankey, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Warburton, Woolston, Birchwood, Risley, Glazebrook, East Lancs to Lowton, Culcheth, Croft, home 80.2 kms
September 8th Winwick, Burtonwood, Bold, Ashton in Makefield, Worsley, Irlam, Lymm, Grappenhall, Warrington, Woolston, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 81.4 kms
September 28th Lane Head, Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Orford, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 82.14km
October 3rd A split day ride, rather than one continual ride. Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Salford. Then Salford, Urmston, Warrington, Great Sankey, Burtonwood, Winwick, Lane Head, Culcheth, Croft, home. 82.72 kms


----------



## StuartG (5 Oct 2019)

Target Distance: 100 miles
Qualifying Rides: 10

1. 10th June 171.51 miles: Heeg-Fietselfstedentocht(235km)-Heeg [lifetime distance record] [A]
2. 23rd June 129.55 miles: Hampton Court-Newbury-Bradford-on-Avon [A]
3. 21st April 108.57 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Plaxtol-Yalding-Smarden-Yalding-Hildenborough-Godstone-Whyteflete South
4. 6th July 105.76 miles: Sydenham-West Wickham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Bracknell-Tattenham Corner [A]
5. 19th May 105.34 miles: Sydenham-Turners Hill-Handcross-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Handcross-Gatwick-Sydenham [A]
6. 30th March 102.95 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Wrotham-East Malling-Marden-East Peckham-Hildenborough-Godstone-Sydenham
7. 16th June 101.96 miles: Sydenham-West Wickham-Purley-Yalding-Hever-Godstone-Purley-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*8. 5th October 101.21 miles: Sydenham-Chaldon-Horne-Handcross-Partridge Green-Steyning-Partridge Green-Colgate-Reigate-Sydenham [A]*
9. 21st September: 100.66 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Borough Green-Marden-Chillcot-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
10. 24th June 100.59 miles: Bradford-on-Avon-Taunton-Exeter-Bridford [A]


----------



## lane (7 Oct 2019)

*Target Distance 80km
Actual Distance 93km
16 Rides Completed at 80km or over*
23rd August 210km DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/2645089606
20th July Suffolk Lanes Audax 168km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550549429
4th May Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km https://www.strava.com/activities/2347143442
2nd August 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584859998
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157
6th July 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2509698804
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342
15th September 101 km Wold Traverse Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/2712132397
5th May Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346821901
14th July 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2531975404
5th Oct 96km Derby, Ashby De La Zouch, Charnwood, Barrow Upon Soar, Kegworth, Derby https://www.strava.com/activities/2765220193
6th May Bourne to Derby 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346822041
8th September 93km https://www.strava.com/activities/2690776581
18th May Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2377675671
30th August 2018 Beacon Hill Country Park 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2667341669
22nd June, 82km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Oct 2019)

Qualifying Rides (15)
(14) Sept 27th - 219km Leicester to York https://www.strava.com/activities/2752181312

(6) May 18th 212km Leicester to Harworth and then Lincoln https://www.strava.com/activities/2378049234 (Main ride of 206km) then another home from the station to total 212km

(15) Oct 12th - 211km in total. Leicester to Lincoln and then train home https://www.strava.com/activities/2783200438 (main ride only)

(7) June 15th 208km Leicester, Royal Leamington Spa, Warwick, Wooton Wawen, Hampton in Arden, Coleshill, Fazeley, Lichfield, Curborough, Measham, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2451902394

(8) July 13th 205km Leicester, Gilmorton, Swinford, Catthorpe, Barby, Willoughby, Grandborough, Kites Hardwick, Leamington Hastings, Nirdingbury, Eathorpe, Cubbington, Leek Wooton, Hatton, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Knowle, Eastcote, Birmingham Airport, Coleshill Heath, Chelmsley Wood, Coleshill, Maxstoke Green End, Astley, Bedworth, Shilton, Wolvey, Monks Kirby, Claybrooke Parva, Bitteswell, Gilmorton, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2528369824

(12) September 01st Leicester to Newark and back (204km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/2670827101

(11) August 10th Leicester to Lincoln (179km) and then Sileby to Leicester (25km)
https://www.strava.com/activities/2607451099
https://www.strava.com/activities/2607450054

(13) September 17th Leicester to Wellingborugh (182km) train station to home (7km) shopping trip (15km) (204km total)
https://www.strava.com/activities/2716833742
https://www.strava.com/activities/2716832515
https://www.strava.com/activities/2716832674

(9) July 17th 204km Leicester to Beverley to see the folks
https://www.strava.com/activities/2545594049

(4) Apr 22nd 203km Leicester to Blythe Bridge and Derby to Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667428 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2310667132

(3) Mar 30th 203km Leicester, Northampton, Wellingborough, Leicester https://www.strava.com/activities/2252255088

(1) Feb 17th 201.9km Leicester to Verney Junction and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/2155677223


(5) May 4th 202km Leicester to Oakham to Waltham to Leciester https://www.strava.com/activities/2341300727
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(10) Aug 03rd 201km Leicester up to the north west of Derby and then across to Old Dalby and back to Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/2587221153

(2) Mar 2nd 200.6km Leicester to Hatton Locks and back https://www.strava.com/activities/2186226562


----------



## bluenotebob (15 Oct 2019)

Target distance 70km in a day (actual 74km)

* Qualifying rides (14) - completed* 

(*14) October 15th 2019: 110.78km*, Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc – Questembert, and return (all cycled on Brittany's V3 Voie Verte)
(12) September 1st 2019: 98.02km, Home – Kerminy – Guilliers – Home (food) – Morinais – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (retrieve lunettes) – Guilliers – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Helléan – la Taude – la Ville Colliot – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Ville Briend – le Faux – Home 
(6) June 2nd 2019: 94.06km, Home – Lancras – la Riaye – Home (food) – Mauron – Trégadoret – Loyat – Henlée – Helléan – Penros – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Bosbaron – Chateau Trô – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 
(7) June 3rd 2019: 90.42km, Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – les Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home
(13) September 12th 2019: 89.24km, Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) - and return (all cycled on Brittany's V3 Voie Verte)
(1) February 13th 2019 : 82.41km, Mauron to Malestroit (on the V3 Voie Verte), returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte.
(5) May 17th 2019: 82.08km, Home – la Murtay – Chateau Trô – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – le Val – Josselin – Montertelot – le Roc St. André – Mauron – Home
(3) March 30th 2019 : 81.52km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland – Trémorel – St Méen-le-Grand – Muel – St Malon-sur-Mel – Paimpont – Mauron – le Bois-de-la-Roche – Home
(11) August 18th 2019: 80.20km, Home – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Kerminy – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
(8) June 20th 2019: 79.06km, Home – Kerminy – Esquiniac – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
(10) July 31st 2019: 77.86km, Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet – Guilliers – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Lancras – Trémorel – St Brieuc-de-Bois – Merdrignac – Trega – le Bos Tarju – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Home 
(4) May 9th 2019: 74.27km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland– La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home
(2) March 8th 2019 : 74.21km*, *Home – Mauron – (on the V3(S)) – le Pont des Deux Rivières – (on the Nantes-to-Brest canal) – Josselin – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(9) July 11th 2019 71.39km, Home – loop around Evriguet – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## Aravis (15 Oct 2019)

What d'you know? Target completed!

Target distance: *200km*
Qualifying rides: *13*

Jan 6th: Feeling the effects of my flu jab?* 202.95km. *Gloucester - Chepstow - Abergavenny - Pontrilas - Tewkesbury - Gloucester.
Feb 12th: From Aveling to Innsworth. *201.97km. *Avening, Beverston, Cherington, Daglingworth, Ewen, Filkins, Great Rissington, Hinton on the Green, Innworth.
March 19th: Old Man Quixotic. *226.57km. *Quedgeley, Rockhampton, Stone, Thornbury, Upper Morton, Viney Hill, Westbury-on-Severn, Exhall.
April 8th: A Damp Squab. *200.77km. *Somerset Monument - Cotswold Water Park - Coln Valley - The Hams.
May 13th: Strictly Broadway. *227.68km. *Broadway Tower - Windrush Valley - Cotswold Water Park - Saul and Elmore.
June 21st: La Flèche d'Eardisland.* 201.00km.* Rural Herefordshire and Arrow Valley.
July 2nd: Nobody Does it Slower... *205.41km.* Moons Moat and Holt Fleet.
July 13th: That Elusive Thirteenth. *201.47km.* Broadway, Bredon Hill, Castlemorton Lanes and Kempley.
August 4th: Barnt Conversion. *207.12km.* Barnt Green Bash 100km Audax plus ECE from Gloucester.
September 3rd: Newport with Butterflies. *201.54km.* Newport via Severnside and southern Gwent.
September 19th: Racing to Zeals. *229.42km.* Gloucester to Burnham on Sea via Yatton Keynell and Zeals.
October 5th: Perhaps the end of the beginning of the end. *230.96km.* Gloucester - Arlington - Barnsley - Cambridge.
October 15th: ... I feel it in my toes. *200.51km.* Somerset Monument - Upper Avon Valley - Wet Wet Wet - Severn Beach.


----------



## Bazzer (16 Oct 2019)

Target distance 80 kms.
Rides so far 10
May 5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Worsley, Irlam, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cucheth, home 81.2kms
June 1st Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 80.93 kms
June 15th Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 81.33 kms
July 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Winwick, Hermitage Green, Lowton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Cucheth, Lane Head, Croft, home 84.32 kms[
August 2nd Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Irlam, Swinton, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Warrington, Orford, Locking Stumps, Risley, Croft, home 80.6 kms
(Dragged myself round with this one. It felt like my legs belonged to someone else)
August 31st Winwick, Great Sankey, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Warburton, Woolston, Birchwood, Risley, Glazebrook, East Lancs to Lowton, Culcheth, Croft, home 80.2 kms
September 8th Winwick, Burtonwood, Bold, Ashton in Makefield, Worsley, Irlam, Lymm, Grappenhall, Warrington, Woolston, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 81.4 kms
September 28th Lane Head, Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Orford, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 82.14km
October 3rd A split day ride, rather than one continual ride. Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Salford. Then Salford, Urmston, Warrington, Great Sankey, Burtonwood, Winwick, Lane Head, Culcheth, Croft, home. 82.72 kms
October 16th Another split day ride, rather than one continual one. Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Salford. then Salford, Prestwich, Bury, Bolton, Leigh, Glazebury, Lane Head, Croft, home 82.07 kms


----------



## StuartG (19 Oct 2019)

Target Distance: 100 miles
Qualifying Rides: 11

1. 10th June 171.51 miles: Heeg-Fietselfstedentocht(235km)-Heeg [lifetime distance record] [A]
2. 23rd June 129.55 miles: Hampton Court-Newbury-Bradford-on-Avon [A]
3. 21st April 108.57 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Plaxtol-Yalding-Smarden-Yalding-Hildenborough-Godstone-Whyteflete South
4. 6th July 105.76 miles: Sydenham-West Wickham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Bracknell-Tattenham Corner [A]
5. 19th May 105.34 miles: Sydenham-Turners Hill-Handcross-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Handcross-Gatwick-Sydenham [A]
6. 30th March 102.95 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Wrotham-East Malling-Marden-East Peckham-Hildenborough-Godstone-Sydenham
7. 16th June 101.96 miles: Sydenham-West Wickham-Purley-Yalding-Hever-Godstone-Purley-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*8. 19th October 101.55 miles: Finsbury Park-Cambridge-St Margaret's (Herts) [A]*
9. 5th October 101.21 miles: Sydenham-Chaldon-Horne-Handcross-Partridge Green-Steyning-Partridge Green-Colgate-Reigate-Sydenham [A]
10. 21st September: 100.66 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Borough Green-Marden-Chillcot-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
11. 24th June 100.59 miles: Bradford-on-Avon-Taunton-Exeter-Bridford [A]


----------



## Bazzer (20 Oct 2019)

Target distance 80 kms.
Rides so far 11
May 5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Worsley, Irlam, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cucheth, home 81.2kms
June 1st Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 80.93 kms
June 15th Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 81.33 kms
July 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Winwick, Hermitage Green, Lowton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Cucheth, Lane Head, Croft, home 84.32 kms[
August 2nd Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Irlam, Swinton, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Warrington, Orford, Locking Stumps, Risley, Croft, home 80.6 kms
(Dragged myself round with this one. It felt like my legs belonged to someone else)
August 31st Winwick, Great Sankey, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Warburton, Woolston, Birchwood, Risley, Glazebrook, East Lancs to Lowton, Culcheth, Croft, home 80.2 kms
September 8th Winwick, Burtonwood, Bold, Ashton in Makefield, Worsley, Irlam, Lymm, Grappenhall, Warrington, Woolston, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 81.4 kms
September 28th Lane Head, Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Orford, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 82.14km
October 3rd A split day ride, rather than one continual ride. Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Salford. Then Salford, Urmston, Warrington, Great Sankey, Burtonwood, Winwick, Lane Head, Culcheth, Croft, home. 82.72 kms
October 16th Another split day ride, rather than one continual one. Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Salford. then Salford, Prestwich, Bury, Bolton, Leigh, Glazebury, Lane Head, Croft, home 82.07 kms
October 20th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebury, Lane Head, St Helens, Bold, Burtonwood, Winwick, Croft, home 87kms


----------



## Fiona R (20 Oct 2019)

*2019 Target distance 200km

Qualifying rides (13) sorted by distance*

11: Sat 21st Sept *254km 2440m GWR Plains and Trains PTNA Audax *Home-Bristol-Warmley-Malmesbury-Blunsdon-Wootton Bassett-Avebury-Woodhenge-Stonehenge-Shrewton-Boyton-Stoke St Michael-Radstock-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Home
8: Sun 30th June *238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home
5: Weds 18th Apr* 219km 2413m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax *Home-Long Ashton-Bristol-Halen-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Congresbury-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home
7: Sat 1st June *218km 2202m Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax *Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury
6: Sat 11th May* 214km 1802m South Glos 100 Audax + ECE *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home
1: Sat 12th Jan* 210km 2250m **GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley
3: Sat 23rd Feb* 208km 2643m **Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol
*13: Sat 19th Oct 206km 1261m DIY 200 Me my bike myself Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Congresbury-Sand Bay-Weston super Mare-Brean-Berrow-Burnham on Sea-Highbridge-Westhay-Glastonbury-Godney-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-Priddy-Kilmersdon-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Warmley-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *
4: Sat 9th Mar* 205km 3134m GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km Audax *Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch
9: Sat 27th July* 205km 1672m DIY 200km New Forest Out and Back Audax *Radstock-Frome-Longleat Forest/Estate-Warmisnter-Boyton-Wilton-Salisbury-New-Forest-Lyndhurst-Brockenhurst and reverse back
12: Sat 28th Sept *204km 2838m Borders and Castles 200km Audax *Chepstow Castle-St Briavels-Coleford-Symonds Yat-Ross on Wye-Hoarwithy-Kimbolton-Yarpole-Croft Castle-Pembridge-Weobley-Cockyard-Ewyas Harold-Cross Ash-White Castle-Raglan-Llansoy-Devauden-Chepstow
10: Sat 3rd Aug* 203km 2801m Rollin' and Tumblin' 200km Audax *Alveston-Old Severn Bridge-St Arvans-Devauden-Raglan-Llanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Merthyr Tydfil-Pontsticill-Talybont on Usk-Crickhowell-Llanfoist-Abergavenny-Broad Oak-Llancloudy-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans--Old Severn Bridge-Alveston
2: Sat 9th Feb* 201km 1492m**DIY Born to be Wild 200km Audax* Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Oct 2019)

Target distance 70km in a day (actual 74km)

* Qualifying rides (15) - completed* 

(14) October 15th 2019: 110.78km, Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc – Questembert, and return (all cycled on Brittany's V3 Voie Verte)
(12) September 1st 2019: 98.02km, Home – Kerminy – Guilliers – Home (food) – Morinais – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (retrieve lunettes) – Guilliers – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Helléan – la Taude – la Ville Colliot – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Ville Briend – le Faux – Home 
(6) June 2nd 2019: 94.06km, Home – Lancras – la Riaye – Home (food) – Mauron – Trégadoret – Loyat – Henlée – Helléan – Penros – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Bosbaron – Chateau Trô – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 
(7) June 3rd 2019: 90.42km, Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – les Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home
(13) September 12th 2019: 89.24km, Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) - and return (all cycled on Brittany's V3 Voie Verte)
*(15) October 22nd 2019: 87.90km*, Home – Pont Ruelland – Lancras – Muel – Illifaut – Cotinaie – Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Taupont – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – Home
(1) February 13th 2019 : 82.41km, Mauron to Malestroit (on the V3 Voie Verte), returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte.
(5) May 17th 2019: 82.08km, Home – la Murtay – Chateau Trô – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – le Val – Josselin – Montertelot – le Roc St. André – Mauron – Home
(3) March 30th 2019 : 81.52km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland – Trémorel – St Méen-le-Grand – Muel – St Malon-sur-Mel – Paimpont – Mauron – le Bois-de-la-Roche – Home
(11) August 18th 2019: 80.20km, Home – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Kerminy – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
(8) June 20th 2019: 79.06km, Home – Kerminy – Esquiniac – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
(10) July 31st 2019: 77.86km, Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet – Guilliers – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Lancras – Trémorel – St Brieuc-de-Bois – Merdrignac – Trega – le Bos Tarju – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Home 
(4) May 9th 2019: 74.27km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland– La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(2) March 8th 2019 : 74.21km*, *Home – Mauron – (on the V3(S)) – le Pont des Deux Rivières – (on the Nantes-to-Brest canal) – Josselin – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home
(9) July 11th 2019 71.39km, Home – loop around Evriguet – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## bluenotebob (31 Oct 2019)

Target distance 70km in a day (actual 77km)

* Qualifying rides (16) - completed* 

(14) October 15th 2019: 110.78km, Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc – Questembert, and return (all cycled on Brittany's V3 Voie Verte)
(12) September 1st 2019: 98.02km, Home – Kerminy – Guilliers – Home (food) – Morinais – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (retrieve lunettes) – Guilliers – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Helléan – la Taude – la Ville Colliot – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Ville Briend – le Faux – Home 
(6) June 2nd 2019: 94.06km, Home – Lancras – la Riaye – Home (food) – Mauron – Trégadoret – Loyat – Henlée – Helléan – Penros – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Bosbaron – Chateau Trô – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 
(7) June 3rd 2019: 90.42km, Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – les Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home
(13) September 12th 2019: 89.24km, Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) - and return (all cycled on Brittany's V3 Voie Verte)
(15) October 22nd 2019: 87.90km, Home – Pont Ruelland – Lancras – Muel – Illifaut – Cotinaie – Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Taupont – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – Home
*(16) October 31st 2019; 83.45km,* Home – Quihiac – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Touche Carné – Josselin – Le Val – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Home
(1) February 13th 2019 : 82.41km, Mauron to Malestroit (on the V3 Voie Verte), returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte.
(5) May 17th 2019: 82.08km, Home – la Murtay – Chateau Trô – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – le Val – Josselin – Montertelot – le Roc St. André – Mauron – Home
(3) March 30th 2019 : 81.52km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland – Trémorel – St Méen-le-Grand – Muel – St Malon-sur-Mel – Paimpont – Mauron – le Bois-de-la-Roche – Home
(11) August 18th 2019: 80.20km, Home – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Kerminy – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
(8) June 20th 2019: 79.06km, Home – Kerminy – Esquiniac – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
(10) July 31st 2019: 77.86km, Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet – Guilliers – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Lancras – Trémorel – St Brieuc-de-Bois – Merdrignac – Trega – le Bos Tarju – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Home 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(4) May 9th 2019: 74.27km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland– La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home
(2) March 8th 2019 : 74.21km*, *Home – Mauron – (on the V3(S)) – le Pont des Deux Rivières – (on the Nantes-to-Brest canal) – Josselin – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home
(9) July 11th 2019 71.39km, Home – loop around Evriguet – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## StuartG (3 Nov 2019)

Target Distance: 100 miles
Qualifying Rides: 12

1. 10th June 171.51 miles: Heeg-Fietselfstedentocht(235km)-Heeg [lifetime distance record] [A]
2. 23rd June 129.55 miles: Hampton Court-Newbury-Bradford-on-Avon [A]
3. 21st April 108.57 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Plaxtol-Yalding-Smarden-Yalding-Hildenborough-Godstone-Whyteflete South
4. 6th July 105.76 miles: Sydenham-West Wickham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Bracknell-Tattenham Corner [A]
5. 19th May 105.34 miles: Sydenham-Turners Hill-Handcross-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Handcross-Gatwick-Sydenham [A]
6. 30th March 102.95 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Wrotham-East Malling-Marden-East Peckham-Hildenborough-Godstone-Sydenham
7. 16th June 101.96 miles: Sydenham-West Wickham-Purley-Yalding-Hever-Godstone-Purley-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*8. 3rd November 101.73 miles: Sydenham-Croydon-Veteran Car Chase to Brighton-Sydenham [A]*
9. 19th October 101.55 miles: Finsbury Park-Cambridge-St Margaret's (Herts) [A]
10. 5th October 101.21 miles: Sydenham-Chaldon-Horne-Handcross-Partridge Green-Steyning-Partridge Green-Colgate-Reigate-Sydenham [A]
11. 21st September: 100.66 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Borough Green-Marden-Chillcot-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
12. 24th June 100.59 miles: Bradford-on-Avon-Taunton-Exeter-Bridford [A]

One to go!


----------



## Bazzer (10 Nov 2019)

Target distance 80 kms.
Rides so far 12
May 5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Worsley, Irlam, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cucheth, home 81.2kms
June 1st Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 80.93 kms
June 15th Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 81.33 kms
July 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Winwick, Hermitage Green, Lowton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Cucheth, Lane Head, Croft, home 84.32 kms[
August 2nd Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Irlam, Swinton, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Warrington, Orford, Locking Stumps, Risley, Croft, home 80.6 kms
(Dragged myself round with this one. It felt like my legs belonged to someone else)
August 31st Winwick, Great Sankey, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Warburton, Woolston, Birchwood, Risley, Glazebrook, East Lancs to Lowton, Culcheth, Croft, home 80.2 kms
September 8th Winwick, Burtonwood, Bold, Ashton in Makefield, Worsley, Irlam, Lymm, Grappenhall, Warrington, Woolston, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 81.4 kms
September 28th Lane Head, Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Orford, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 82.14km
October 3rd A split day ride, rather than one continual ride. Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Salford. Then Salford, Urmston, Warrington, Great Sankey, Burtonwood, Winwick, Lane Head, Culcheth, Croft, home. 82.72 kms
October 16th Another split day ride, rather than one continual one. Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Salford. then Salford, Prestwich, Bury, Bolton, Leigh, Glazebury, Lane Head, Croft, home 82.07 kms
October 20th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebury, Lane Head, St Helens, Bold, Burtonwood, Winwick, Croft, home 87kms
November
10th Lowton, Burtonwood, Latchford, Apppleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 83.6 kms


----------



## bluenotebob (14 Nov 2019)

Target distance 70km in a day (actual 79km)

* Qualifying rides (17) - completed* 

(14) October 15th 2019: 110.78km, Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc – Questembert, and return (all cycled on Brittany's V3 Voie Verte)
(12) September 1st 2019: 98.02km, Home – Kerminy – Guilliers – Home (food) – Morinais – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home (retrieve lunettes) – Guilliers – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Helléan – la Taude – la Ville Colliot – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Ville Briend – le Faux – Home 
(6) June 2nd 2019: 94.06km, Home – Lancras – la Riaye – Home (food) – Mauron – Trégadoret – Loyat – Henlée – Helléan – Penros – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Bosbaron – Chateau Trô – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 
(7) June 3rd 2019: 90.42km, Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – les Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home
*(17) November 14th 2019: 89.49km,* Home – Pont Ruelland – Lancras – Trémorel – St Brieuc-des-Bois – Tréga – le Bos Tarju – Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – la Ville Hein –Kerpiton – Penhouët – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
(13) September 12th 2019: 89.24km, Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) - and return (all cycled on Brittany's V3 Voie Verte)
(15) October 22nd 2019: 87.90km, Home – Pont Ruelland – Lancras – Muel – Illifaut – Cotinaie – Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Taupont – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – Home
(16) October 31st 2019; 83.45km, Home – Quihiac – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Touche Carné – Josselin – Le Val – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Home
(1) February 13th 2019 : 82.41km, Mauron to Malestroit (on the V3 Voie Verte), returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte.
(5) May 17th 2019: 82.08km, Home – la Murtay – Chateau Trô – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – le Val – Josselin – Montertelot – le Roc St. André – Mauron – Home
(3) March 30th 2019 : 81.52km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland – Trémorel – St Méen-le-Grand – Muel – St Malon-sur-Mel – Paimpont – Mauron – le Bois-de-la-Roche – Home
(11) August 18th 2019: 80.20km, Home – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Kerminy – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
(8) June 20th 2019: 79.06km, Home – Kerminy – Esquiniac – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(10) July 31st 2019: 77.86km, Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet – Guilliers – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Lancras – Trémorel – St Brieuc-de-Bois – Merdrignac – Trega – le Bos Tarju – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Home
(4) May 9th 2019: 74.27km*,* Home – Pont Ruelland– La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home
(2) March 8th 2019 : 74.21km*, *Home – Mauron – (on the V3(S)) – le Pont des Deux Rivières – (on the Nantes-to-Brest canal) – Josselin – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home
(9) July 11th 2019 71.39km, Home – loop around Evriguet – Home (food) – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## Bazzer (15 Nov 2019)

Target distance 80 kms.
Rides so far 13
1. October 20th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebury, Lane Head, St Helens, Bold, Burtonwood, Winwick, Croft, home 87kms
2. November 15th Glazebury, Lowton, Burtonwood, Warburton, Lymm, Tatton, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 85.2kms
3. July 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Winwick, Hermitage Green, Lowton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Cucheth, Lane Head, Croft, home 84.32 kms
4. November 10th Lowton, Burtonwood, Latchford, Apppleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 83.6 kms
5. October 3rd A split day ride, rather than one continual ride. Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Salford. Then Salford, Urmston, Warrington, Great Sankey, Burtonwood, Winwick, Lane Head, Culcheth, Croft, home. 82.72 kms
6. September 28th Lane Head, Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Orford, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 82.14km
7. October 16th Another split day ride, rather than one continual one. Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Salford. then Salford, Prestwich, Bury, Bolton, Leigh, Glazebury, Lane Head, Croft, home 82.07 kms
8. September 8th Winwick, Burtonwood, Bold, Ashton in Makefield, Worsley, Irlam, Lymm, Grappenhall, Warrington, Woolston, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 81.4 kms
9. June 15th Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 81.33 kms
10. May 5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Worsley, Irlam, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cucheth, home 81.2kms
11. June 1st Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 80.93 kms
12. August 2nd Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Irlam, Swinton, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Warrington, Orford, Locking Stumps, Risley, Croft, home 80.6 kms
13. August 31st Winwick, Great Sankey, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Warburton, Woolston, Birchwood, Risley, Glazebrook, East Lancs to Lowton, Culcheth, Croft, home 80.2 kms


----------



## lazybloke (21 Nov 2019)

Qualifying distance: 50km
Extended the commute today; 17 done now, but here are the top 13.


----------



## Fiona R (24 Nov 2019)

*2019 Target distance 200km
2019 Actual distance 203km

Qualifying rides (14) sorted by distance*

11: Sat 21st Sept *254km 2440m GWR Plains and Trains PTNA Audax *Home-Bristol-Warmley-Malmesbury-Blunsdon-Wootton Bassett-Avebury-Woodhenge-Stonehenge-Shrewton-Boyton-Stoke St Michael-Radstock-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Home
8: Sun 30th June *238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home
5: Weds 18th Apr* 219km 2413m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax *Home-Long Ashton-Bristol-Halen-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Congresbury-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home
7: Sat 1st June *218km 2202m Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax *Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury
6: Sat 11th May* 214km 1802m South Glos 100 Audax + ECE *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home
*14: Sat 23rd Nov 211km 2045m **Cheddarlicious owls in the clouds 200km DIY audax* *Home-Ashton Court-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Congresbury-Sandford-Burrington Combe-Wells-Shepton Mallet-Evercreech-Glastonbury-Westhay-Mark-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Bishop Sutton-Stanton Drew-Queen Charlton-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home*
1: Sat 12th Jan* 210km 2250m **GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley
3: Sat 23rd Feb* 208km 2643m **Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol
13: Sat 19th Oct *206km 1261m DIY 200 Me my bike myself *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Congresbury-Sand Bay-Weston super Mare-Brean-Berrow-Burnham on Sea-Highbridge-Westhay-Glastonbury-Godney-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-Priddy-Kilmersdon-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Warmley-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home
4: Sat 9th Mar* 205km 3134m GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km Audax *Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch
9: Sat 27th July* 205km 1672m DIY 200km New Forest Out and Back Audax *Radstock-Frome-Longleat Forest/Estate-Warmisnter-Boyton-Wilton-Salisbury-New-Forest-Lyndhurst-Brockenhurst and reverse back
12: Sat 28th Sept *204km 2838m Borders and Castles 200km Audax *Chepstow Castle-St Briavels-Coleford-Symonds Yat-Ross on Wye-Hoarwithy-Kimbolton-Yarpole-Croft Castle-Pembridge-Weobley-Cockyard-Ewyas Harold-Cross Ash-White Castle-Raglan-Llansoy-Devauden-Chepstow
10: Sat 3rd Aug* 203km 2801m Rollin' and Tumblin' 200km Audax *Alveston-Old Severn Bridge-St Arvans-Devauden-Raglan-Llanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Merthyr Tydfil-Pontsticill-Talybont on Usk-Crickhowell-Llanfoist-Abergavenny-Broad Oak-Llancloudy-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans--Old Severn Bridge-Alveston
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2: Sat 9th Feb* 201km 1492m**DIY Born to be Wild 200km Audax* Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home


----------



## lane (25 Nov 2019)

*Target Distance 80km
Actual Distance 93km
19 Rides Completed at 80km or over*
23rd August 210km DIY Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/2645089606
20th July Suffolk Lanes Audax 168km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550549429
4th May Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km https://www.strava.com/activities/2347143442
2nd August 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584859998
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157
6th July 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2509698804
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342
15th September 101 km Wold Traverse Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/2712132397
5th May Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346821901
14th July 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2531975404
5th Oct 96km Derby, Ashby De La Zouch, Charnwood, Barrow Upon Soar, Kegworth, Derby https://www.strava.com/activities/2765220193
6th May Bourne to Derby 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2346822041
8th September 93km https://www.strava.com/activities/2690776581
10 Nov 92km https://www.strava.com/activities/2855701241
20th Oct 87km https://www.strava.com/activities/2803926065 
24th Nov 87km https://www.strava.com/activities/2888480139
18th May Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2377675671
30th August 2018 Beacon Hill Country Park 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2667341669
22nd June, 82km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778


----------



## Bazzer (6 Dec 2019)

Target distance 80 kms.
Rides so far 14
1. December 6th Culcheth, Glazebury, Golborne, Winwick, Burtonwood, Latchford, Walton, Appleton, Mere, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 87.5 kms
2. October 20th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebury, Lane Head, St Helens, Bold, Burtonwood, Winwick, Croft, home 87kms
3. November 15th Glazebury, Lowton, Burtonwood, Warburton, Lymm, Tatton, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 85.2kms
4. July 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Winwick, Hermitage Green, Lowton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Cucheth, Lane Head, Croft, home 84.32 kms
5. November 10th Lowton, Burtonwood, Latchford, Apppleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 83.6 kms
6. October 3rd A split day ride, rather than one continual ride. Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Salford. Then Salford, Urmston, Warrington, Great Sankey, Burtonwood, Winwick, Lane Head, Culcheth, Croft, home. 82.72 kms
7. September 28th Lane Head, Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Orford, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 82.14km
8. October 16th Another split day ride, rather than one continual one. Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Salford. then Salford, Prestwich, Bury, Bolton, Leigh, Glazebury, Lane Head, Croft, home 82.07 kms
9. September 8th Winwick, Burtonwood, Bold, Ashton in Makefield, Worsley, Irlam, Lymm, Grappenhall, Warrington, Woolston, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 81.4 kms
10. June 15th Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 81.33 kms
11. May 5th Culcheth, Glazebury, Worsley, Irlam, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cucheth, home 81.2kms
12. June 1st Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 80.93 kms
13. August 2nd Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Irlam, Swinton, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Warrington, Orford, Locking Stumps, Risley, Croft, home 80.6 kms
14. August 31st Winwick, Great Sankey, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Warburton, Woolston, Birchwood, Risley, Glazebrook, East Lancs to Lowton, Culcheth, Croft, home 80.2 kms


----------



## Fiona R (8 Dec 2019)

*2019 Target distance 200km
2019 Actual distance 204km

Qualifying rides (15) sorted by distance*

11: Sat 21st Sept *254km 2440m GWR Plains and Trains PTNA Audax *Home-Bristol-Warmley-Malmesbury-Blunsdon-Wootton Bassett-Avebury-Woodhenge-Stonehenge-Shrewton-Boyton-Stoke St Michael-Radstock-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Home
8: Sun 30th June *238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home
5: Weds 18th Apr* 219km 2413m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax *Home-Long Ashton-Bristol-Halen-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Congresbury-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home
*15: Sat 7th Dec 219km 1892m* *GWR Airmail 200km Audax** Home-Bristol-Frenchay-Cromall-Wotton under Edge-Tetbury-Cirencester-Bibury-Burford-Shipton under Wychwood-Chadlington-Brize Norton-Fairford-Down Ampney-Ashton Keynes-Malmsbury-Sherston-Acton Turville-Downend-Frenchay*
7: Sat 1st June *218km 2202m Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax *Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury
6: Sat 11th May* 214km 1802m South Glos 100 Audax + ECE *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home
14: Sat 23rd Nov* 211km 2045m **Cheddarlicious owls in the clouds 200km DIY audax* Home-Ashton Court-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Congresbury-Sandford-Burrington Combe-Wells-Shepton Mallet-Evercreech-Glastonbury-Westhay-Mark-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Bishop Sutton-Stanton Drew-Queen Charlton-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home
1: Sat 12th Jan* 210km 2250m **GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley
3: Sat 23rd Feb* 208km 2643m **Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol
13: Sat 19th Oct *206km 1261m DIY 200 Me my bike myself *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Congresbury-Sand Bay-Weston super Mare-Brean-Berrow-Burnham on Sea-Highbridge-Westhay-Glastonbury-Godney-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-Priddy-Kilmersdon-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Warmley-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home
4: Sat 9th Mar* 205km 3134m GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km Audax *Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch
9: Sat 27th July* 205km 1672m DIY 200km New Forest Out and Back Audax *Radstock-Frome-Longleat Forest/Estate-Warmisnter-Boyton-Wilton-Salisbury-New-Forest-Lyndhurst-Brockenhurst and reverse back
12: Sat 28th Sept *204km 2838m Borders and Castles 200km Audax *Chepstow Castle-St Briavels-Coleford-Symonds Yat-Ross on Wye-Hoarwithy-Kimbolton-Yarpole-Croft Castle-Pembridge-Weobley-Cockyard-Ewyas Harold-Cross Ash-White Castle-Raglan-Llansoy-Devauden-Chepstow
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
10: Sat 3rd Aug* 203km 2801m Rollin' and Tumblin' 200km Audax *Alveston-Old Severn Bridge-St Arvans-Devauden-Raglan-Llanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Merthyr Tydfil-Pontsticill-Talybont on Usk-Crickhowell-Llanfoist-Abergavenny-Broad Oak-Llancloudy-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans--Old Severn Bridge-Alveston
2: Sat 9th Feb* 201km 1492m**DIY Born to be Wild 200km Audax* Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home


----------



## Aravis (9 Dec 2019)

Final entry for 2019:

Target distance: *200km*
Actual distance: *201km*
Qualifying rides: *15*

(7) Jan 6th: Feeling the effects of my flu jab?* 202.95km. *Gloucester - Chepstow - Abergavenny - Pontrilas - Tewkesbury - Gloucester.
(9) Feb 12th: From Aveling to Innsworth. *201.97km. *Avening, Beverston, Cherington, Daglingworth, Ewen, Filkins, Great Rissington, Hinton on the Green, Innsworth.
(4) March 19th: Old Man Quixotic. *226.57km. *Quedgeley, Rockhampton, Stone, Thornbury, Upper Morton, Viney Hill, Westbury-on-Severn, Exhall.
(14) April 8th: A Damp Squab. *200.77km. *Somerset Monument - Cotswold Water Park - Coln Valley - The Hams.
(3) May 13th: Strictly Broadway. *227.68km. *Broadway Tower - Windrush Valley - Cotswold Water Park - Saul and Elmore.
(13) June 21st: La Flèche d'Eardisland.* 201.00km.* Rural Herefordshire and Arrow Valley.
(6) July 2nd: Nobody Does it Slower... *205.41km.* Moons Moat and Holt Fleet.
(12) July 13th: That Elusive Thirteenth. *201.47km.* Broadway, Bredon Hill, Castlemorton Lanes and Kempley.
(5) August 4th: Barnt Conversion. *207.12km.* Barnt Green Bash 100km Audax plus ECE from Gloucester.
(11) September 3rd: Newport with Butterflies. *201.54km.* Newport via Severnside and southern Gwent.
(2) September 19th: Racing to Zeals. *229.42km.* Gloucester to Burnham on Sea via Yatton Keynell and Zeals.
(1) October 5th: Perhaps the end of the beginning of the end. *230.96km.* Gloucester - Arlington - Barnsley - Cambridge.
(15) October 15th: ... I feel it in my toes. *200.51km.* Somerset Monument - Upper Avon Valley - Wet Wet Wet - Severn Beach.
(10) November 4th: Spontaneous Potter. *201.75km.* Pershore - Lench Hills - Stratford-upon-Avon - Worcester.
(8) December 3rd: Mud, Mud, Horrible Mud... *202.29km.* A curly route around Worcestershire and Herefordshire.


----------



## StuartG (10 Dec 2019)

Target Distance: 100 miles
Qualifying Rides: 13

1. 10th June 171.51 miles: Heeg-Fietselfstedentocht(235km)-Heeg [lifetime distance record] [A]
2. 23rd June 129.55 miles: Hampton Court-Newbury-Bradford-on-Avon [A]
3. 21st April 108.57 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Plaxtol-Yalding-Smarden-Yalding-Hildenborough-Godstone-Whyteflete South
4. 6th July 105.76 miles: Sydenham-West Wickham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Bracknell-Tattenham Corner [A]
*5. 9th December 105.39 miles: Sydenham-Otford-Headcorn-Rye Harbour-Dungeness-Rye Station [A]*
6. 19th May 105.34 miles: Sydenham-Turners Hill-Handcross-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Handcross-Gatwick-Sydenham [A]
7. 30th March 102.95 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Wrotham-East Malling-Marden-East Peckham-Hildenborough-Godstone-Sydenham
8. 16th June 101.96 miles: Sydenham-West Wickham-Purley-Yalding-Hever-Godstone-Purley-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
9. 3rd November 101.73 miles: Sydenham-Croydon-Veteran Car Chase to Brighton-Sydenham [A]
10. 19th October 101.55 miles: Finsbury Park-Cambridge-St Margaret's (Herts) [A]
11. 5th October 101.21 miles: Sydenham-Chaldon-Horne-Handcross-Partridge Green-Steyning-Partridge Green-Colgate-Reigate-Sydenham [A]
12. 21st September: 100.66 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Borough Green-Marden-Chillcot-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
13. 24th June 100.59 miles: Bradford-on-Avon-Taunton-Exeter-Bridford [A]

DUNNIT!!! (just)


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Dec 2019)

Will this be on again in 2020?


----------

